# Review: Fiio E7



## Conrthomas

Yesterday, I received my Fiio E7 USB DAC/Headphone Amplifier in the mail.
   
  Out of the Box:
  The E7 came in a nice, easy to unwrap plastic box-like-thing, and was undamaged on arrival. I ordered mine from Micca Store through Amazon.com. The ETA was August 3rd, but I actually got it much earlier, having ordered it USPS on July 24th.
   
  What's In the Box:
  Fiio E7 DAC/Amp
  Silicone sleeve for E7
  Velvet pouch for E7
  Large, thick rubber band for securing E7 to portable audio player
  USB-Mini Cable
  3.5mm right angle to 3.5mm straight 4" patch cable
  Instruction Manual
   
  First Impression:
  Very small. Also very Very nice construction, anodized aluminium and what looks like a plexiglass screen. The OLED display is bright, but not overly bright, in my opinion. It has an overall rugged look and feel. The 3.5mm jacks have a lot or push-in force and pull-out force, meaning you can't accidentally unplug it. Very nice, I plugged it into my Windows & PC and it instantly recognized it as a USB DAC and started working immediately.
   
  EDIT:
   
  Sound:
  (Disclaimer: I was using non-burned in ATH-A700s.)
  The sound out of this little box is nothing short of amazing in my opinion, at this price point. There was an instant improvement in sound quality over the line out and headphone out of my M-Audio USB interface. The frequency range is very wide and large enough to cover the audible range of just about any headphones.The Bass is balanced, not overpowering, even on the 0 bass boost setting. The bass boost setting, labeled "EQ" in the system menu (?) works great too. on settings 1 and 2 there isn't a whole lot of noticeable boost. Ont the highest boost setting, 3, there is an increased bassiness that is not overpowering. The midrange is balanced and clear, and probably only sounds a little scooped because my ATH-A700s don't have as much midrange as other headphones. I found the highs to be clear and crisp. It is also worth mentioning that when used with a line out cable for an iPod, the sound from the player is much better.
   
  Overall impression:
  Great little amp, definitely worth the price. Comes with great accessories and even greater sound. The overall sound it somewhat warm, which is great because it reminds me of the warmth of classic tube amps. I will definitely be bringing this with me on plane rides and car trips, especially given the 80 hour battery life.


----------



## Jack C

Hey,
   
  Glad to hear that we got it to you so quickly. Amazon tends to be really conservative with their delivery estimates, but our FiiO orders are typically shipped in 24 hours and from there takes 2-3 days to reach most US destinations.
   
  I'm eager to read more about your impressions of the E7. 
   
  Jack


----------



## Conrthomas

I am hesitant to say my first impressions, because I was using the SC's as said above. I did however plug it in to my PC and plug my 'phones in, and WOW there was an amazing improvement over the headphone out of my M-Audio USB recording platform. I didn't anticipate it to be such a noticeable difference, but the clarity and bass were WAY better than any other sound card I've ever heard.
   
  EDIT: I am also very thankful for the quick delivery, this now means I can take my ATH-A700s, my E7, and my iPod (with Line Out cable to hook up to E7) to Florida with me next week! Sweet!


----------



## Jack C

I have an M-Audio Mobile-Pre USB interface as well. Its headphone output is pretty bad. Is that what you have?
   
  Jack


----------



## vikaman

Hey, just wanted to know how  much the the AMP cost you. Local dealer here is telling me 100 pounds. Which is very much unlike Fiio.... cheers.


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





vikaman said:


> Hey, just wanted to know how  much the the AMP cost you. Local dealer here is telling me 100 pounds. Which is very much unlike Fiio.... cheers.


 

 It should cost around $99USD, well atleast over here in north america


----------



## Conrthomas

Yup, 99 USD. And extremely fast shipping in US I might add.
   
  @Jack-Micca
  Yes I have that one. I ended up using the line out on the back for my headphones, because the headphone jack is so bad.
   
  I will probably finish this review tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Conrthomas

Review has been updated and is now complete. I highly recommend this amp.


----------



## HeadRushFan2112

I just started using the Fiio E7 myself, my experience has been pretty positive with most phones not all. Grado 325is sound pretty amazing with the E7. Senn 595's not bad. Shure SE 530 not good at all. What are you thoughts on Fiio E7 with Senn 650's?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I was going to get one of these to complement some RE-0, but I ordered the RE-Zero instead, which are much easier to drive.
  I think I'll opt for a full-size amp next like the Matrix M-stage, but I can see myself coming back to this if I ever need more juice or a cleaner output fro my iPod. I need some MS-1s...


----------



## rdnrvn

Hi. 
   
  I'm new here. Just wanna know if this will be good buy for my ATH-M50s to go with my ipod or my laptop. Sorry if i haven't provided enough information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new here. Just wanna know if this will be good buy for my ATH-M50s to go with my ipod or my laptop. Sorry if i haven't provided enough information
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know much about your phones, but from the specs they could probably do with a little more juice. Have you noticed whether they sound worse out of your iPod than something like a computer headphone out? Have you tried amping them at all?
   
  If you do get one, also make sure you get a LOD (line-out dock) like the Fiio L3, otherwise the sound won't be so great, and there won't be much volume gain.
   
  Oh, and welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Conrthomas

Quote: 





headrushfan2112 said:


> I just started using the Fiio E7 myself, my experience has been pretty positive with most phones not all. Grado 325is sound pretty amazing with the E7. Senn 595's not bad. Shure SE 530 not good at all. What are you thoughts on Fiio E7 with Senn 650's?


 

 I personally have not tried them with the 650s, sorry...


----------



## rdnrvn

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I don't know much about your phones, but from the specs they could probably do with a little more juice. Have you noticed whether they sound worse out of your iPod than something like a computer headphone out? Have you tried amping them at all?
> 
> If you do get one, also make sure you get a LOD (line-out dock) like the Fiio L3, otherwise the sound won't be so great, and there won't be much volume gain.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry about your wallet.


 

 They sound the same whether connected to my ipod or my laptop. I really couldn't tell the difference. And I've never amped these phones.
   
  This amplifier is as expensive as my headphones itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm thinking that it will be useful when I buy better headphones than ATH-M50s in the future.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> They sound the same whether connected to my ipod or my laptop. I really couldn't tell the difference. And I've never amped these phones.
> 
> This amplifier is as expensive as my headphones itself
> 
> ...


 

 I'd trawl some reviews, see whether they need amping or not. They're considered starter-portables, so I would guess they wouldn't benefit much.
  The Fiio probably isn't worth it for you for the amp (at this point, anyway), but the DAC functionality will probably be a sizable improvement over your onboard sound card. You'll probably also get a cleaner sound out of your iPod mostly because of the LOD  (which you must get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bypassing the iPod's internal amp... which is a bit muddy.
   
  If that's enough to sell you, go for it. Keep in mind that that it might not have the massive juice required to run some 'more serious' cans, like the K701. You'll find that a good amp is normally comes to the same price as the headphones, if not more. It's just the way things fly. However, it's good to get into amps fairly early on so you don't end up listening to HD650s out of your laptop sound card.


----------



## mrbrad

Does anybody know how the E7 compares to the PA2V2?


----------



## kmhaynes

Quote: 





mrbrad said:


> Does anybody know how the E7 compares to the PA2V2?


 

 I had both within a week or 2 of each other.  Of course the PA2V2 is amp only, and it has more power than the E7 as an amp.  The DAC portion of the E7 is very good, but as an amp only, it needs more power, IMO.  The PA2V2 is pretty chunky in size and is not nearly as portable as the E7.


----------



## mrbrad

The PA2V2 is pretty chunky in size and is not nearly as portable as the E7.
 What about sound? Are they comprable or is one better?


----------



## kmhaynes

Quote: 





mrbrad said:


> The PA2V2 is pretty chunky in size and is not nearly as portable as the E7.
> What about sound? Are they comprable or is one better?


 

 Both give a clean sound, but IMO, the PA2V2 gave a fuller sound just due to a having a bit more power.  The E7 is very elegant in size and appearance, but as an amp was too timid for me.  The PA2V2 is bigger, bulkier, rougher looking in comparison, but is pretty powerful for the cost.  An alternative which is both elegant and powerful is the iBasso T3 -- which is also $140 after shipping.  It's a conundrum!


----------



## xxmastaxx

How does the FiiO E7 compare to the Nuforce uDAC and Icon Mobile. Both go for $99
  the uDAC isnt protable but the Icon Mobile is. Both are amp/dac.


----------



## adoit90

Quote: 





xxmastaxx said:


> How does the FiiO E7 compare to the Nuforce uDAC and Icon Mobile. Both go for $99
> the uDAC isnt protable but the Icon Mobile is. Both are amp/dac.


 

 If anyone knows this I would love to hear it too.  Also I noticed someone mentioning the iBasso T3 as an alternative.  I'm curious how it stacks up to the other two as well.  Thanks.


----------



## xxmastaxx

Yeah i would like to know how the FiiO E7 compare to Nuforce and iBasso.
  
  Quote: 





adoit90 said:


> If anyone knows this I would love to hear it too.  Also I noticed someone mentioning the iBasso T3 as an alternative.  I'm curious how it stacks up to the other two as well.  Thanks.


----------



## knowledgeofself

a comparison with the D2 Boa perhaps? Different price range but just curious


----------



## ccfoodog

Quote: 





headrushfan2112 said:


> I just started using the Fiio E7 myself, my experience has been pretty positive with most phones not all. Grado 325is sound pretty amazing with the E7. Senn 595's not bad. Shure SE 530 not good at all. What are you thoughts on Fiio E7 with Senn 650's?


 

 Ooh. 
   
  What was your source?  Tell us more about the issues with the 530 please.
   
  I just ordered an E7 and I'm running UM re-molded 530s from my iPod Touch line out (currently driven by an iBasso P2). 
   
  I grabbed the E7 so I can use the DAC with my iPad or LOD from the Touch.  Probably still use the P2 at home, but seemed like more flexibility when on the go.
   

   
  -john


----------



## aspenx

I suggest that you save the 99 bucks for now. In all honesty, my M50s sound quite the same (for non-critical listening) from my laptop's headphones jack and through a dedicated DAC with built-in amplifier. This is not a generalisation but merely a subjective observation with my ears and gear a while back.
   
  I don't have an ipod but my mobile phone on the other hand is a different story, although the M50s are considered easy to drive. The difference should be pretty obvious, especially if you get a LOD too. You'll have to really try it out yourself to see if you can tell the difference.
   
  Another question is, will you actually be listening to your ipod through the M50s? Many people here would lug their favourite full-size headphones and all, but not me.
   
  Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> They sound the same whether connected to my ipod or my laptop. I really couldn't tell the difference. And I've never amped these phones.
> 
> This amplifier is as expensive as my headphones itself
> 
> ...


----------



## rdnrvn

Quote: 





aspenx said:


> I suggest that you save the 99 bucks for now. In all honesty, my M50s sound quite the same (for non-critical listening) from my laptop's headphones jack and through a dedicated DAC with built-in amplifier. This is not a generalisation but merely a subjective observation with my ears and gear a while back.
> 
> I don't have an ipod but my mobile phone on the other hand is a different story, although the M50s are considered easy to drive. The difference should be pretty obvious, especially if you get a LOD too. You'll have to really try it out yourself to see if you can tell the difference.
> 
> Another question is, will you actually be listening to your ipod through the M50s? Many people here would lug their favourite full-size headphones and all, but not me.


 

 Yeah i dont see the point in making the ath-m50 sound better when they are already so easy to drive and work great directly through my ipod. But yeah you are right. I dont use them that often with my ipod anyway. I was just hoping may be something can make the sound from my ipod better than the sound from my laptop as like i said right now I dont find any difference between the two through these cans.
   
  I'll be saving this money and looking for a new pair of headphones soon. May be open kind as I dont have those. I can keep M50s for reference for future closed cans that I might consider


----------



## Radioking59

I own both the AT m50 and E7.  While the m50 was good using my 2 year old HP laptop HPO, it is much better using the E7. Everything is so much clearer. I find myself getting lost in the music much more often then before. The instrument separation is much improved. 
   
  When using the HPO with Flac files I found some songs sounded horrible at louder volumes. They sounded like a "blob" of sound. With the E7 these songs are very clear and enjoyable. One song that comes to mind is Wilco's "You Never Know."
   
  If you listen to a lot of live music the E7 helps a ton. I listen to Ryan Adams and Pearl Jam  concerts all the time.  Often the recordings are not loud enough for me.  The E7 allows the m50 to get loud enough that your ears will be ringing afterward.  I have not noticed distortion at higher levels.
   
  For normal listening using the DAC i usually hover around 30/60 for the volume.  Using my Sansa Fuze Rockbox w/ LOD I'm usually around 40. I don't feel comfortable comparing the Fuze HPO to the E7 because I havn't used the Fuze by itself much.  I would say the the Fuze +LOD +E7 is 90% as good as the DAC, but this could be because of Flac vs V0 MP3.
   
  That brings up a good point. If you do not have high bitrate music and no plans to get some, I'm not sure if the E7 is for you.  I recommend the E7 if you are primarily looking for a DAC. There might be better options if you plan on using it solely as an amp, but i've never heard anything else.   I hope this helps, I'll try to check back to answer any questions, but I try to stay away from this site now that I have this setup.  It's just too dangerous.


----------



## aspenx

It's not hard to make your ipod sound better than your default laptop HPO even with the m50s. There are many ways to do this and as others have mentioned, you'll basically need better quality files, a line out device and an amp.
   
  Maybe the first step you can try is ripping some of the CDs you already own into ALAC and listen for any difference on your two devices if you aren't already listening to lossless. It's the best upgrade you can do for yourself without spending a cent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> I was just hoping may be something can make the sound from my ipod better than the sound from my laptop as like i said right now I dont find any difference between the two through these cans.
> 
> I'll be saving this money and looking for a new pair of headphones soon. May be open kind as I dont have those. I can keep M50s for reference for future closed cans that I might consider


----------



## xxmastaxx

Well for me i got the FLAC and some decent pair of headphone (m50) and i would like an upgrade, maybe with an amp or dac or speakers, but the best would be upgrading headphones.
  Quote: 





aspenx said:


> It's not hard to make your ipod sound better than your default laptop HPO even with the m50s. There are many ways to do this and as others have mentioned, you'll basically need better quality files, a line out device and an amp.
> 
> Maybe the first step you can try is ripping some of the CDs you already own into ALAC and listen for any difference on your two devices if you aren't already listening to lossless. It's the best upgrade you can do for yourself without spending a cent.


----------



## aspenx

I wouldn't venture so far as to declare any upgrade decision as "best" but I sure am enjoying my W1000x much more than my m50s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The problem however is that the m50s sound pretty close to the W1000x without any dedicated DAC nor amp. Eventually, you'll want to get an amp and DAC if you're still not satisfied. It's sort of a chicken-and-egg problem to me. I'd still want to get a DAC/amp anyways if I were you, if only to see how much more I can get out of the m50s.
   
  Back on the topic, has anyone compared the amp stages of the E5 and E7?
  
  Quote: 





xxmastaxx said:


> Well for me i got the FLAC and some decent pair of headphone (m50) and i would like an upgrade, maybe with an amp or dac or speakers, but the best would be upgrading headphones.


----------



## xxmastaxx

Im going to buy iBasso D2+ Boa, havent received them yet.

 Im pretty sure the soundstage for the e7 is better then e5 considering the price for each items.
  Quote: 





aspenx said:


> I wouldn't venture so far as to declare any upgrade decision as "best" but I sure am enjoying my W1000x much more than my m50s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rdnrvn

I do listen to music through FLAC and ALAC through my touch. But I'm convinced my next upgrade is gonna be new headphones which hopefully will run decent through my laptop and ipod, so that I dont have to go for DAC/amp immediately.
  I'm gonna get out of here and camp in the other forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PS: @aspenx Whoa thats a jump from $100 phones to $600+ Wish I could do that !


----------



## xxmastaxx

haha ok. You can always use other forums other then head-fi, just remember to visit sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> I do listen to music through FLAC and ALAC through my touch. But I'm convinced my next upgrade is gonna be new headphones which hopefully will run decent through my laptop and ipod, so that I dont have to go for DAC/amp immediately.
> I'm gonna get out of here and camp in the other forum.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rdnrvn

I meant full size Headphones section. There's vast amount of information on head-fi, I dont need to look elsewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





xxmastaxx said:


> haha ok. You can always use other forums other then head-fi, just remember to visit sometimes


----------



## xxmastaxx

Yeah, Head-Fi has many info. Just don't look too long or you'll start using a lot of money.
  
  Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> I meant full size Headphones section. There's vast amount of information on head-fi, I dont need to look elsewhere.


----------



## aspenx

Like I said, you won't appreciate the difference between the cans without a good source and amp that complements your headphones well.
   
  The price difference between the headphones don't mean a thing sonically if you don't have a proper setup, really. It will be difficult to find another pair of full-size headphones worth buying that will sound as great as the m50s without an amp.
   
  PS: My W1000x cost quite a lot less than $600+ for BRAND NEW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> PS: @aspenx Whoa thats a jump from $100 phones to $600+ Wish I could do that !


----------



## rdnrvn

True. But I have to start somewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either get phones first or amp first.
   
  I'm considering one of the Grados cuz I listen mainly to rock music. Has anyone tried the E7 with any Grados yet?
   

  
  Quote: 





aspenx said:


> Like I said, you won't appreciate the difference between the cans without a good source and amp that complements your headphones well.
> 
> The price difference between the headphones don't mean a thing sonically if you don't have a proper setup, really. It will be difficult to find another pair of full-size headphones worth buying that will sound as great as the m50s without an amp.
> 
> PS: My W1000x cost quite a lot less than $600+ for BRAND NEW.


----------



## lucozade

nice impressions ,what is the volume like with these ,dose it make a noticeable difference 
  
  Quote: 





conrthomas said:


> Yesterday, I received my Fiio E7 USB DAC/Headphone Amplifier in the mail.
> 
> Out of the Box:
> The E7 came in a nice, easy to unwrap plastic box-like-thing, and was undamaged on arrival. I ordered mine from Micca Store through Amazon.com. The ETA was August 3rd, but I actually got it much earlier, having ordered it USPS on July 24th.
> ...


----------



## Conrthomas

The Volume output of the Fiio E7 is pretty nice. I usually listen at 20/60 volume when connected through a line out from my iPod, and same level when used as a USB DAC. It is definitely loud enough to do some damage if you listen at full volume.


----------



## ccfoodog

Anyone else getting static intermittently with their E7?  I was running LOD from my iPad and sometimes I'd get the low volume static.  It seemed liked it would go away after shifting it around a bit.  Could be the cables, I suppose since I was running it with a 3.5mm extension cable.
   
  -john


----------



## Conrthomas

@ccfoodog
  Yes it is most likely the cable. I would assume you need to replace the Line Out cable's 3.5mm jack as one of the wires could have some loose internally.
   
  Also,
  Which line out cable are you using?


----------



## Berserker

I just won one of these in a contest.


----------



## lucozade

Quote: 





berserker said:


> I just won one of these in a contest.


 

 congratulations


----------



## lucozade

Quote: 





conrthomas said:


> The Volume output of the Fiio E7 is pretty nice. I usually listen at 20/60 volume when connected through a line out from my iPod, and same level when used as a USB DAC. It is definitely loud enough to do some damage if you listen at full volume.


 

 Thanks ,thats interesting , which generation of ipod are you using with it ? as the earlier ipods go louder than te latest models


----------



## ccfoodog

I'm using a Sendstation Line Out Mini USB and a Cardas 6" mini to mini.  HOWEVER, with the iPad, I use a generic extension cable in addition because it is too cumbersome otherwise.
   
  I'm pretty sure the Sendstation LOD and the mini cable are without issues as I use them all the time with my Touch.  Actually, I use the extension cable by itself a lot and haven't had issues.  Maybe more of an issue with the number of components strung together, or possibly a lack of shielding issue?
   
  I'll have to try it with my iPod Touch a bit and see if the problem shows up without the extension.  I also received my Camera Connection Kit, so in the future I'll be connecting via USB and using the DAC.
   
  -john


----------



## Conrthomas

Quote: 





lucozade said:


> Thanks ,thats interesting , which generation of ipod are you using with it ? as the earlier ipods go louder than te latest models


 

 I have a 120GB iPod Classic (late 2008 model)
   
  It sounds pretty nice stock, to my ears.
   
  The Line Out is rather powerful, to my ears. Hooked up through a Cmoy (at gain of 11) makes it waaaaaay too loud.


----------



## lucozade

Quote: 





conrthomas said:


> I have a 120GB iPod Classic (late 2008 model)
> 
> It sounds pretty nice stock, to my ears.
> 
> The Line Out is rather powerful, to my ears. Hooked up through a Cmoy (at gain of 11) makes it waaaaaay too loud.


 
  Ipod classic via Line out is best ,hooked up to a portable amp ,25-30 % volume really rocks and makes my phones sing


----------



## Conrthomas

Quote: 





lucozade said:


> Ipod classic via Line out is best ,hooked up to a portable amp ,25-30 % volume really rocks and makes my phones sing


 

 +1
  You said it.


----------



## beck13

i'm going to go insane, this thing keeps BEEPING !!! T.T very loudly too! around every 30 seconds, does anyone else have this issue?? please help~!
   
  the beep only comes while it's connected to the pc via usb cable
   
  ---
   
  ok, after some research, it shows that it's the "propagamma" asio driver which is causing the beep
   
  1 - the fiio e7 wasn't detected out of the box on my laptop (windows 7, 64bit)
  2 - checked fiio's website, they had a download for fiio e7 driver
  3 - found out the downloaded driver was for a 32bit OS only
  4 - i went and downloaded the 64bit version of the driver but it was only a demo and the key that comes with the download from Fiio's website does not work on this version
   
  what kind of a half assed product is this?! they say it's plug and play, which it wasn't, then they provide only 32 bit driver which is useless for 64bit users
   
  i gotta say... i'm pretty disappointed in the product
   
  are there any 64bit windows 7 fiio e7 users out there? how did you get this damn thing to work properly?


----------



## ClieOS

Pretty sure it is your Windows 7. I have no problem using my E7 on my brother Dell XPS (Windows 7, 64bits as well). It did pop up at first connect saying there is no driver for it, but it then went online automatically searching for drivers. After it downloaded and installed two drivers by itself (one for USB DAC and another for USB input), I can play music on the E7 just fine.
   
  I would suggest you go into the device manager and uninstall whatever drivers you have in there, then refresh the device manager and it should start looking for drivers online by itself.
  
  Quote: 





beck13 said:


> i'm going to go insane, this thing keeps BEEPING !!! T.T very loudly too! around every 30 seconds, does anyone else have this issue?? please help~!
> 
> the beep only comes while it's connected to the pc via usb cable
> 
> ...


----------



## ccfoodog

Hmm.  I hooked mine up to 64-bit Windows 7 Pro, and it "just worked".  It loaded the drivers automatically and started outputing audio on the E7.  No beeps so far.
   
  Any chance this is a charging issue?  You sure it isn't a low battery beep?  Is your USB charge turned "on" in the menu?
   
  -john


----------



## Conrthomas

Quote: 





ccfoodog said:


> Hmm.  I hooked mine up to 64-bit Windows 7 Pro, and it "just worked".  It loaded the drivers automatically and started outputing audio on the E7.  No beeps so far.
> 
> Any chance this is a charging issue?  You sure it isn't a low battery beep?  Is your USB charge turned "on" in the menu?
> 
> -john


 

 +1, same here. Plug n play worked fine for me.


----------



## reiserFS

Am I right to assume that there are currently two versions of the E7 floating around? One has a clear plexiglass cover and the other one metallic frames, can anyone elaborate on this?


----------



## Conrthomas

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Am I right to assume that there are currently two versions of the E7 floating around? One has a clear plexiglass cover and the other one metallic frames, can anyone elaborate on this?


 

 I think that if you ordered it a couple years ago, it's gone through a couple important revisions since then.
   
  Edit: they all have a plexi screen and metal frame


----------



## reiserFS

This is how it's presented on the Fiio official website:
   

   
  And this is another version I've found:
   

   
  So I take it the last picture shows the old version, right?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Dear all:
   
             We only make very few engineer version for our sales agents! which is full metal case! And the formal version is plexiglass cover!
   
  BTW. some of our sales agent suggested us that the original version is not so fashion , and it is a little similar with Hisound's amp3! haha!
   
  B.R


----------



## JamesFiiO

About the compatibility problem of E7!  so far we had only receive two reports under MAC OS!
   
   
  And I am very sorry, it is hard for us to test all kind of PC/Mac , and XP, WIN7, MACOS, LINIX!   We can only test it in our laboratory ! and it do work great under PC/MAC/notebook/ipad, and XP,
   
  WIN7, MAC OS! also, TI told us the PCM2706, whicn is used in our E7, is support WIN and MAC OS, and it do work great except very very few case!
   
  So far we are still trying to solve this individual problem! but the question is we can repeat the problem in our laboratory!  and we had already contact TI to get some technical support! and hope
   
  our user can share the experience if you have such problem by solve it by yourself!
   
   
  Best regards!


----------



## ClieOS

That is my picture and it is a demo unit. The internal is identical to the final version but FiiO changed the front plate design to a full plexiglass version. Only a few demo units have the same font design as mine.
  
  Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> And this is another version I've found:
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it the last picture shows the old version, right?


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





clieos said:


> That is my picture and it is a demo unit. The internal is identical to the final version but FiiO changed the front plate design to a full plexiglass version. Only a few demo units have the same font design as mine.
> Â


 
  Thanks, that cleared everything up!


----------



## kingpintps

I just want to thank you and your team for all the great products you have brought out in the market. I have been using the E5 for some time and just placed my order for an E7 couple of days back. Its great to see a company that produces quality products that are built solid, re-produce great sound and are manufactured at such a low price point. I hope your company keeps growing and keeps bringing out these great products to the market.

  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> About the compatibility problem of E7!  so far we had only receive two reports under MAC OS!
> 
> 
> And I am very sorry, it is hard for us to test all kind of PC/Mac , and XP, WIN7, MACOS, LINIX!   We can only test it in our laboratory ! and it do work great under PC/MAC/notebook/ipad, and XP,
> ...


----------



## Danz03

The E7 do sound great, it's such a pity that it cannot be used as a DAC with an iPod like it can be with the iPad.


----------



## beck13

how do i completely remove all (asio) drivers for the e7? i swear i uninstalled the one i downloaded (propagamma driver) but it still beeps when i plug in the e7, so i'm guessing there are still traces of it
   
  is there anyway for some e7 user to extract the driver they are using for the e7 and e-mail it to me?? it's the 2nd day i still can't use my e7 properly T___T
   
  when i plug my e7 now, windows 7 says installing driver "burr-brown usb audio codec 2706 (commercial 2.8.4.0) installed"
  is this the correct driver? (sometimes it beeps but doesn't play any sound from the computer, and sometimes it doesn't even appear as a sound device or make any sound & beeps) something feels very wrong, do i need to repair my win7 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might be in the wrong forum for this now lol
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> Pretty sure it is your Windows 7. I have no problem using my E7 on my brother Dell XPS (Windows 7, 64bits as well). It did pop up at first connect saying there is no driver for it, but it then went online automatically searching for drivers. After it downloaded and installed two drivers by itself (one for USB DAC and another for USB input), I can play music on the E7 just fine.


----------



## ClieOS

Go to your device manage (control panel, under hardware, second row on the right) and you should find the E7 under the 'sound controller' or something similar. double click on it and you should be able to uninstall the driver inside one of the tab., then unplug and E7 and replug it in.


----------



## beck13

thanks clieos, i did exactly what you said
   
  now when i connect, windows 7 makes the sound to let me know something has connected but no balloon/pop-up msg saying installing driver or anything like that, also under device manager it comes up as "Audio device on USB bus" with a caution sign, under the "other devices" category.

 i also tried to "update driver" and "search automatically" but i get the msg "Windows was unable to install your Audio device on USB bus"
   
  if no one is having this issue, i'm starting to think my windows is stuffed. however if someone can supply me with the correct windows 7 64bit driver for the e7, i can manually install the driver and should be able to get this working. i don't understand why it's not on their website in the first place. plug and play is nice but it should be there as a backup.
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> Go to your device manage (control panel, under hardware, second row on the right) and you should find the E7 under the 'sound controller' or something similar. double click on it and you should be able to uninstall the driver inside one of the tab., then unplug and E7 and replug it in.


----------



## beck13

-- accidental double post


----------



## hhforever

Hi beck13,
   
  I am also using win7 proffesional 64 bits, didnt face this problem though. Maybe why dun u try uninstall the driver again and change the USB port u are using.


----------



## beck13

hi hhforever
   
  i have tried that, didn't make any difference. it can't seem to find the driver. this is the first time windows 7 on my laptop gave me any kind of trouble, i've been saying to everyone how great and solid win7 is but now that opinion has completely changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





hhforever said:


> Hi beck13,
> 
> I am also using win7 proffesional 64 bits, didnt face this problem though. Maybe why dun u try uninstall the driver again and change the USB port u are using.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I don't suppose that you've considered the unconsiderable possibilty that the DAC chip might be defective? It happens, and USB devices have a habit of just exploding for no reason sometimes. That's often the case when Windows shows things as unrecognised devives. Or it might be that you uninstalling the drivers spooked it a little and now it's scared to retrieve them again.
   
  This might be a stupid question, but did you restart your system before plugging the E7 back in again after killing the drivers? It's the oldest trick in the book, but it might help.


----------



## beck13

thanks for all the input guys... but i did the ultimate move... full format re-install everything - it works now! so my super solid windows 7 install had something wrong with it, i have no idea what why and how but now you know if you have the same issues as me, just format & re-install windows. not upgrade or repair! i tried those, did nothing. i seriously would love to know what exactly happened but i guess we'll never know


----------



## Parpadello

I'm interested in this E7, but I just have a question after having read the feedbacks :
   
  - Would it be a great enhancement for an Ultrasone HFI 780, with FLAC/ALAC files on an iPhone 4 ?
   
  I don't want to enhance bass, the HFI are already good enough for that, I just need to have a more detailed sound without having the sound at its maximum to hear these details.
   
  Thanks a lot for advices/answers, don't hesitate to give me the link if there's already a post


----------



## sunny25

Reviwe for E7:
   
  I used FiiO E7 with Monster Beat Tour and Grado SR 225, connect to my computer.
   
  E7 gave a great performance, cleary sound,nice soundstage, I love its Bass. it can boost for 3 steps.
   
  compared with iBasso D2 ;
   
  iBasso+Monster give a little sweeter sound than E7.
  But for Grado SR 225 ,I love to use with E7 more.it Bass is cleary than use with D2.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I use my E7 for both headphones and my new Logitech 2.1 speaker setup. Absolutely in love with the E7.
   
  It was a godsend especially hooked up to my netbook.


----------



## lie495fc

for $71, should i pull triger on an e7 if im in need for a sound card and amp for pc and laptop. i have ath-m50, ath-es5, and jvc fxc50.


----------



## rdnrvn

Where are you getting it for $71?
  
  Quote: 





lie495fc said:


> for $71, should i pull triger on an e7 if im in need for a sound card and amp for pc and laptop. i have ath-m50, ath-es5, and jvc fxc50.


----------



## shaddix

E7 cold, warm, or neutral? I've read both from multiple posters.


----------



## lie495fc

actually it's $72. mp4nation running a 15% sale on all fiio products. enter promotion code 909742292f.
  i find mp4nation great. noticed that they have M2+fiioE5+L2 combo for $60.
   
  Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> Where are you getting it for $71?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





shaddix said:


> E7 cold, warm, or neutral? I've read both from multiple posters.


 
  FWIR, mostly warm. Obviously it's got bass boost to warm to your liking, but the unEQ'd sig seems to be slightly south of neutral. So good for taming some more cold 'phones, like the RE0.


----------



## rdnrvn

Awesome! I may also go for it at this price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also have ATH-M50  and Im planning to get Grado SR225is soon. Any thoughts on how good is E7 for this when connected straight from a laptop or a macbook or ipod.
   
  Thanks.
  
  Quote: 





lie495fc said:


> actually it's $72. mp4nation running a 15% sale on all fiio products. enter promotion code 909742292f.
> i find mp4nation great. noticed that they have M2+fiioE5+L2 combo for $60.


----------



## rdnrvn

Edit: Duplicate post


----------



## lie495fc

E7 is cheapest i can find. udac-2 is $130, ibasso D4 is $210. i'll give E7 a shot.


----------



## shaddix

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> FWIR, mostly warm. Obviously it's got bass boost to warm to your liking, but the unEQ'd sig seems to be slightly south of neutral. So good for taming some more cold 'phones, like the RE0.


 

 Thanks for the info. Well poop, I'm still on the hunt for something to go with my IE8s then. I had to send my udac2 back because of defect, and just told them to keep it since its supposed to be slightly warm, and the E7 is warm too so bah!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I believe that the NuForce Icon mobile is meant to be more on the cool side of things.
  Mark2410 sort of ended up doing a comparison with the E7 in his review: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507363/fiio-e7-review


----------



## sunny25

E7+L3 use with iPod, very worthy!!!


----------



## rdnrvn

Which headphones are you using?
  Quote: 





sunny25 said:


> E7+L3 use with iPod, very worthy!!!


----------



## sunny25

Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> Which headphones are you using?


 
   
  Grado SR 60, Grado SR 125, Grado SR 225, Koss Porta pro,Koss Pro4AAT,Monster Beat Tour, Sound Magic PL12.


----------



## shaddix

E7 arrived today. No hissing on the IE8s with the E7 ^^! I can't believe I had been listening to the IE8s via integrated audio on my PC ._., nice to have a proper source again. Replacement udac2 is on the way then I can see which I like more. I've decided the icon mobile isn't what I'm looking for, as the IE8 has plenty of treble for me, and I think the mobile would be pushing it a tad too far.
   
  I'm actually on the hunt now for something small like the E7 or the µDac2 that has s/pdif input, any suggestions?


----------



## lie495fc

how big of a difference in SQ is it between E7 and onboard sound?


----------



## shaddix

It's pretty gigantic dude, I would never consider using onboard sound for a decent pair of cans.


----------



## lie495fc

okay i took your words and ordered E7. if it's not as what you have describ as, "we gon find you, we gon find you."(joking, quote from bed intruder song)


----------



## shaddix

it shouldn't be hard to hear an improvement, onboard audio is usually pretty abysmal.


----------



## beck13

Quote: 





shaddix said:


> I'm actually on the hunt now for something small like the E7 or the µDac2 that has s/pdif input, any suggestions?


 

 please correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the s/pdif on the uDAC2 an *OUTPUT *not an _input_?


----------



## shaddix

Quote: 





beck13 said:


> please correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the s/pdif on the uDAC2 an *OUTPUT *not an _input_?


 

 That's correct, what I meant in my post is I am looking for something with similar form factor of the µdac2 but with an s/pdif input. If the coax output on the µdac2 was an input, I would be very happy


----------



## beck13

ah, my apologies
   
  yea, i too am looking for a dac with spdif input... maybe on the udac3? lol


----------



## lie495fc

what good does spdif input do? im very new at this.


----------



## lie495fc

worth $72 ? (pic borrow from a HK site)


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Unfortunately surface-mount circuits will never be quite as pretty as full-scale circuits. Sad, because there's some pretty nice stuff in there, and you can see that they didn't skimp on the aluminium enclosure.
  Worth $72? I'll tell you when I get mine. Although FWIR and for that price, most probably.
  Anybody know what the large cap in the bottom left is for?


----------



## Jack C

Wow, someone admits to the entire intarweb of audio/headphiles via photographic evidence that they have a Kenny G CD?
   
  I kid, I kid... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My guess for the large capacitor is that it is a part of the power supply circuit, given its close proximity to the USB port and where the battery connects. FiiO did a great job with the packaging of this device. If you look on the back cover, you can even see a rectangle milled out of it to provide extra clearance for the capacitor.
   
  The front cover is held on with adhesives and it's very tough to take it off without scratching the silver reflective coating on the back. There's nothing much under there except for the OLED display so my recommendation is to fight the urge.
   
  The more I use my E7, the more I appreciate what you get out of this little package. This thing combined with the E9 is going to be unreal!
   
  Jack


----------



## Nawawa

holy crap. I got these logitech 2.1 speakers which sound like crap before. now i'm blasting my music with it with the E7. I may not be an audiophile but hell these babies made me enjoy my metal. \m/


----------



## lie495fc

If you didn't mention this, i thought that is mona lisa.
  
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> Wow, someone admits to the entire intarweb of audio/headphiles via photographic evidence that they have a Kenny G CD?
> 
> I kid, I kid...
> 
> ...


----------



## JRG1990

I got mine today, the dac part is amazing, i plugged in my logitech speakers and stereo and turned the volume right up, the sound is clear and pretty spot on and no disortion even at very high volumes with my stereo with a bi-amp that is ultra sensitive to disortion, as a headphone amp it completly fails with anything other than in-ears, couldn't drive my sennheisser pxc450 (150Ohm) to a reasonable listening volume my standard laptop headphone jack does a better job. If you want a good cheap dac and amp for your in-ears and active computer speakers/stereo i couldn't recommend this more if you want to drive proper headphones look for something else.


----------



## sartorius

What about the battery life-span? Can be changed easily? Will it be usable when the battery die?

 The price has been fluctuating lately, I don't know if it normal. mp4nations applied a week ago a 30% discount (72$, now disabled), and in ebay is been sold by a power seller for 39,99USD + shipping
 Legit? same version and package?


----------



## shaddix

Quote: 





sartorius said:


> What about the battery life-span? Can be changed easily? Will it be usable when the battery die?
> 
> The price has been fluctuating lately, I don't know if it normal. mp4nations applied a week ago a 30% discount (72$, now disabled), and in ebay is been sold by a power seller for 39,99USD + shipping
> Legit? same version and package?


 

 39.99USD+ $44.99 shipping lol


----------



## lie495fc

shipping > E7 price on ebay. battery can be easily taking out.


----------



## sartorius

Glad about the batteries, I hate them all.
   
  $44.99 shipping, now it makes sense. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Another coupon by mp4n would be great!


----------



## Jack C

I would recommend that buyers buy from a FiiO-listed retailer that is in their native country for the best product quality and service/support. FiiO products have been subject of counterfeits in the past, and while I don't think the E7 has been copied, but in general how much can you trust someone who pulls a stunt like charging more for the shipping than the E7 itself?
   
  Jack


----------



## lie495fc

i read that double amping is bad for the second amp. i plan to connect z5500 to E7 then to my pc, is that double amping? is there a work around for E7.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





lie495fc said:


> i read that double amping is bad for the second amp. i plan to connect z5500 to E7 then to my pc, is that double amping? is there a work around for E7.


 

 Not really 'bad' for the second amp. Double amping is bad for SQ if you didn't set it right (i.e. low volume on the first amp, high on the second). Also, if the first amp's output is too high, the second amp might excess its output capability and start clipping (distortion). If you must double amp, set the first amp to, said 90%, then adjust the second amp for volume. If you start hearing clipping on second amp, lower the volume on first amp. The point is to get a balance between the two amp so you can get a comfortable volume. The situation to avoid is you max out on the second amp and use the first amp to control volume.


----------



## lie495fc

thanx for the info clieo. i would have done the opposite if you didn't clear it up for me.


----------



## Sinai

I got my Fiio E7 2 days ago and I really enjoy using it with my Ipod Classic 120GB (LOD) & ATH-M50 so far.
  it's really nice as headphone amp and it's a definite Improvement over the E5.
   
  The DAC is really warm sounding and overall the E7 is a great starting gear for audiophiles.
   
  I will add my small review later on, but thank you everybody for your reviews and input about it...I'm happy with the E7.


----------



## sunny25

Really Satify for E7 and waiting for E9.


----------



## lie495fc

Micca Store - FiiO E7/E9 Headphone Amplifier Bundle For $199.95
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/513411/micca-store-fiio-e7-e9-headphone-amplifier-bundle-for-199-95#post_6953835


----------



## lie495fc

got my E7 today. SQ is better than my onboard sound for sure, but can't describ it by words. all i can say is that E7 makes my ears ichy, in a good way.


----------



## Royal2000H

Is this just working plug and play for you guys?
   
  I got the E7 today... and I plug it into my HP laptop with Windows 7.. and the drivers installed fine, It showed the DAC installing... but music still comes out of the speakers, not the E7.
   
  Any ideas?


----------



## lie495fc

you just got to go into "playback device" configration and set USB DAC as default sound device.


----------



## MARSHH

What's the better route?
   
  Purchasing a dedicated sound card(such as a ASUS Xonar or HT-Omega) or pull the trigger on a Fiio E7 to use with my headphones along with my computer speakers.


----------



## lie495fc

i listen to my ipod alot, especialy before sleep. and because i like my little laptop so much that i like to pimp it out as much as possible, so i went with E7.  A good soundcard like xonar essence ST on the other hand will offer better sound and hold its value much longer. So E7 and essence ST are 2 must have items, which one are you going to have first?


----------



## MARSHH

Good point.
   
  I believe I might go with the Fiio E7 first since I'm planning to purchase mid-range IEMs as well.


----------



## will13xo

i received the e7 today.  im really liking iit so far and hope it gets better and better. i was highly impressed when i got the go-vibe petite+dac a few years back. the newness wore off but not much else. the e7 edges it out with the features. they are very handy. 4 levels of eq,keylock-- u all know the features and specs. the line in while charging is a nice surprise. i didnt expect it work as it does. it over-rides the usb  input. i've read the reviews and seen the pics,but wasnt ready for how small it actually is. you can believe all the good things you've read about it. the bad,well...different stokes for different folks. i look forward to any and all benefits when paired with the e9.


----------



## JRG1990

[size=10pt][size=x-small]Has anyone tried a different usb cable with the e7, the 1 it comes has a ferrite core i am using a lindy 1 with 99.9% oxygen free copper and better shielding and gold contacts and i am sure with the lindy cable the sound is a bit more fuller and clearer the difference is very small but i can just about make out the lindy cable is slightly better, i read the threads regarding the usb cables on here but thought the only way is to test it out for myself, and my option is with the e7 the lindy premium Gold USB Cable sounds about 10% better than the 1 it came with i think it's probley the better shielding and different materials used, anyway [/size][/size][size=10pt][size=x-small]the lindy cables are avaible here http://www.lindy.co.uk/05m-premium-gold-usb-cable-type-a-to-mini-b/37660.html , even if you don't notice a difference in sound the cables are under £20 and look great, more robust with a 25 year warranty so no money wasted. [/size] [/size]


----------



## ajreynol

where are you guys who have recently taken delivery purchasing from?  I see micca is an option, but are there others?


----------



## shaddix

got mine from head-direct. 99, free shipping, usa. Can find it cheaper elsewhere but I bought and returned some RE0s so thought I'd give head-direct my business for the E7


----------



## lie495fc

Quote: 





ajreynol said:


> where are you guys who have recently taken delivery purchasing from?  I see micca is an option, but are there others?


 



  Mp4nations. Good price good service but please expect some waiting time from over sea shipping. I also got $5 coupon from them for leaving feedback.
   
  edit: also you get a L2 line out cable as bonus when you order from them, is a thicker cable than the one comes with E7, retail for $10 i believe.


----------



## A.Mir

Hi
   
  Just bought the FiiO E7 too. Is this device just plug-n-play or do I need to have to install software to get the best performance out of it? I've read some about ASIO drivers but I'm not sure it it's needed with the E7. I'm running Windows XP.


----------



## lie495fc

E7 is plug n play in win7, not very sure about winXP. whatever platform you are running, you should go into sound device configration to set E7 as default sound device in order to make it work. ASIO is not a driver of any thing, it's just a foobar2000 pluging that lets you hear your music without coloring.


----------



## Sinai

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.34383
  I bought mine from DealExtreme


----------



## lie495fc

guys, i have encounter a problem of my own. when E7 fully charged, and turned off over the night, i lose 1 battery bar the next morning when i turn it on again. no headphone was connected, only the usb cable was left attached.


----------



## JRG1990

I also find the battery meter has a mind of it's own, poor firmware programming i think nothings wrong with the actual battery.


----------



## Jack C

Hi All,
   
  The list of authorized dealers and the regions they serve are provided here:
   
  http://www.fiio.com.cn/en/showproduct.asp?id=315
   
  Note that DealExtreme is not listed as an authorized dealer.
   
  Our first recommendation is for customers to buy FiiO products from authorized dealers in their respective country, because dealers are best equipped to address customer expectations within their native country or region.
   
  Case in point, we were recently contacted by FiiO to help out a US customer who was refused service by a non-US dealer from where the customer obtained a defective L2 as a "bonus" for purchasing something else. In this case we agreed to assist the customer in the manner requested.
   
  I am not saying who's right or wrong - the point is that the US customer had expectations in terms of post sale support and service that the non-US dealer was not prepared to offer. What probably would have been perfectly fine outside of the US was not fine to a US buyer. I'll leave it up to you all to find and read the support and service offered by other dealers, but for Micca Store, we offer a 30 day return policy, after which we offer warranty claim assistance for the duration of the FiiO manufacturer warranty.
   
  Here's a pretty pertinent thread from a fellow Head-Fi'er who experienced issues with his E7 after the 30 day period had passed:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/511906/need-fiio-e7-advice-not-what-you-think
   
  Again, we respect all of the authorized FiiO dealers out there, they all provide a valuable service as the critical link between FiiO and customers.
   
  Jack


----------



## A.Mir

I bought my E7 from AdvancedMP3players in UK. They usually offer great service so I'm not really nervous about my purchase.


----------



## Duncan

Interesting,,,
   
  I got mine (along with the L3) from AVShop, fulfilled by Amazon UK
   
  Are we saying that I in effect got mine without warranty?
   
  Fingers crossed nothing will go wrong


----------



## JRG1990

I got mine from discount discs on amazon.co.uk was only £56.30 and i received it in a couple of days.


----------



## ajreynol

thanks for the insight on purchase locations, guys.
   
  I think I'll go ahead and get mine from Micca.


----------



## will13xo

i got my e7 from micca. no regrets about either


----------



## Sinai

Although I bought my E7 From DealExtreme, I *strongly recommend* people from *USA* to buy from *Micca* (Jack's store) and people from *IRELAND & UK* to buy from *lambayrules *
  if you care (& need) warranty and good communication.
   
  I had good experience with lambayrules & head-direct when I bought my L3 LOD cables.
   
  I had problems with local EMS so I preferred using the regular Tracked Air Mail from Hong-Kong to ISRAEL (DealExtreme).
   
*no matter what, if you use the E7 (or E5) with IPOD buy LOD cable. *


----------



## jankovic

*lambayrules great service!! *


----------



## leninwtigger

I also got my Fiio7 and (L3) from Micca (through Amazon, USA). Awesome service, both arrived within 4 days of purchase. Now I can listen to my MacBookPro without feeling as if I was being tortured!


----------



## paulrbarnard

I left my E1 at home and after 3 days of the headphone jack on my iPhone I couldn't face it anymore.  The E1 has done me well and the small size is a great benefit for a constant traveller like myself.  My intention was to buy another E1 to keep in my suitcase.
   
  When I got to the store (Yodobashi Camera) they had a good selection of headphone amps.  As always happens when you are looking for a $20 product the ones with several hundred dollar price tags leap out of the display at you.  The store had a microshar 109G2+ and I was inevitably drawn to that based on it's spec.  I decided to give the microshar a try and selected the E7 as a back to back reference and frankly it was no contest.  The 109G2+ was 'thin' and lacking in presence.  The E7 brought out a lot more detail, the 109G2 seemed particularly bad with treble and snare drums were positively nasty.  The source was my iPhone4 with Apple lossless running into Shure SE535.  I listened to a number of tracks from Florence and the Machine's Lungs album and from the Blue Nile album A walk across the roof tops.  Two excellently produced albums!  I had only intended to try the E7 as something to compare with the microshar but I left the store with the E7 and a significant amount of money left in my bank account.  By this stage i had completely forgotten my intention of getting another E1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Great job Fiio
   
  edit:  got the album name wrong.  duhh


----------



## pocketrocket

I was thinking of getting the FiiO E7 as a source, but I also have an Indeed G2 tube amp coming my way. There isn't a line out in the E7, but can I use it's headphone out jack with volume set to 60 to connect it into my Indeed's RCA in or 3.5mm in?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> I was thinking of getting the FiiO E7 as a source, but I also have an Indeed G2 tube amp coming my way. There isn't a line out in the E7, but can I use it's headphone out jack with volume set to 60 to connect it into my Indeed's RCA in or 3.5mm in?


 
  You can, but there is a line-out on E7, and FiiO will release a line-out- dock in the future so you can use it.


----------



## pocketrocket

Will this line out bring a major change in the quality of the signal sent from the E7 to the Indeed G2 vs. the current option of headphone out?
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> You can, but there is a line-out on E7, and FiiO will release a line-out- dock in the future so you can use it.


----------



## ClieOS

Maybe not major change, but it is hard to say till someone heard it.


----------



## pocketrocket

Thanks for your input, I was just wondering that is there anything stopping me from plugging it into the Indeed, as I've hardly dappled into DACs and amps and especially since the E7 is considered a mobile one (although I'm going to use it constantly plugged to my laptops USB port)


----------



## ajreynol

I received my E7 last week from Micca Store and it's fantastic, as was their service.
   
  just wanted to throw that out there.  my first DAC/Amp.


----------



## Mochan

I have three complaints with the E7 now after having it for several months.
   
  First, the glue that keeps it together seems to bleed after it's been charged a lot (the charging heats it up) and it shows up on the sides of the aluminum, marring an otehrwise flawless appearance.
   
  Second, the OLED screen is always on and displays the exact same thing each time (status bar plus Volume) and this really burns into the screen after a few months. You will notice it when you go into the menu, the ghost of the status bar and volume display shows up.
   
  Third, the battery drains even when the E7 is off. This is annoying. I was hoping if I left it off for a month it would still be close to what it was before I left it off. But in this case it drains maybe about 1 bar a day, so from full charge it will be dead in about 5-6 days if you just leave it unattended. 
   
  Other than that... i Love my E7.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> I also find the battery meter has a mind of it's own, poor firmware programming i think nothings wrong with the actual battery.


 


  It's not a firmware or battery meter issue, the battery really does drain itself by about a bar every day regardless of whether you use it or not. Some devices are really like this, I don't know why it happens, something is running even when it is off, basically. My old EEE PC 701 was like this, the battery would drain by itself even if the netbook was off, so it had to be charged every day. Subsequent EEE iterations didn't have this problem.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Mochan, have you turned on Key Lock?
   
  I have mine set for 60 seconds. After the seconds pass, the screen turns off, while the E7 remains on. If you wanna unlock it, press a button (to bring up the screen), then hold the menu button for a few seconds and it unlocks. After another 60 seconds (or however long you set it) it will lock again and turn off the screen again. It's the only way to keep the screen from constantly being on. Unless your constantly tweaking the volume or EQ, I doubt you should have any major problems having the Key Lock function on.
   
  I'm not sure if you knew, hence why I posted this comment. I myself didn't know the key lock worked this way until 2 days ago, ironically. I always just left the screen on.


----------



## A.Mir

Yes, "Key Lock" is your answer. I think the title for the function "Key Lock" is rather cryptic as it doesn't really mention anything about power saving or turning off the display. I found out what that particular function did (other than locking the keys) after the 2nd day of purchase. It's nice to have an option where you can turn off the display, especially when the display is based on the fragile OLED technology but I see it as a minor design flaw. "Key Lock" and "Display on/off" should be two separate functions. However, I rarely don't mess with the EQ or other settings once it's configured the first time so it doesn't really bother me but I could understand if anyone else finds this as a problem.


----------



## A.Mir

Mochan, try setting "USB charge" to "off". Mine is always set to "off" to eliminate electronic interference from the built-in PSU when hooked up to my netbook via USB during listening. My E7 hasn't been used for 4 days and the battery bar is still full.


----------



## MARSHH

Here's a vid of the E9 for everyone that's interested.


----------



## will13xo

nice video. the e9 looks sleek. looking forward to part 2.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





a.mir said:


> Mochan, try setting "USB charge" to "off". Mine is always set to "off" to eliminate electronic interference from the built-in PSU when hooked up to my netbook via USB during listening. My E7 hasn't been used for 4 days and the battery bar is still full.


 


  Hmm ok I just turned it off, I'll unplug it tonight and see in the morning if it helped. I'll report back with my findings tomorrow.
   
  I keep keylock off, I don't like the delay that comes with keylock. I figured I can live with the screen burning itself out if it came to it. At least I hope so haha. This is indeed a minor design flaw, there should be a "screen off" button.


----------



## bearmann

What about the rumors of a new E7 revision?! I read something in another E7/E9 thread but couldn't find more information...
   
  anyone?
   
  regards.
  bearmann


----------



## Lan647

I have a question..
   
  I'm thinking about buying Sennheiser's HD 800, mostly for home use of course. BUT since i have an iphone, it would be nice to actually be able to use these high-end headphones with it as well. The idea was to buy the fiio E7 and use it for that purpose. 
   
  Will the E7 pack enough juice to actually make the headphone sing with the iphone? I'm not expecting the same fantastic quality even with the E7, partly because i'm using MP3 songs in the phone and because the iphone still won't match a full size reciever. 
   
  I will test the HD 800 in a while, both with AMP and with the iphone 4, but the fiio E7 has not yet arrived in my country, so i won't be able to try it out just yet. 
   
  A good, serious answer is of good value here...


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





bearmann said:


> What about the rumors of a new E7 revision?! I read something in another E7/E9 thread but couldn't find more information...
> 
> anyone?
> 
> ...


 

 James from FiiO said in a thread that they're upping the gain from 2dB to something like 8dB from the third batch of E7s onwards. It's possible that they'll also upgrade the firmware, though I don't know how that'll pan out for current owners.
  Quote: 





lan647 said:


> I have a question..
> 
> I'm thinking about buying Sennheiser's HD 800, mostly for home use of course. BUT since i have an iphone, it would be nice to actually be able to use these high-end headphones with it as well. The idea was to buy the fiio E7 and use it for that purpose.
> 
> ...


 

 FWIR, almost certianly not. The E7 is a good little amp and it _could_ drive the HD 800... but not well, and certainly not to its best. The E7 is more designed for portable headphones and IEMs than it is for 300ohm full-size cans.
  Why do you have to use your iPhone as a source? You're not intending to use the HD 800 for portable use, are you? 'cause fragile, fully open $1400 headphones and city metro do not mix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If you're set on the HD 800 you really need to put them into a home rig, and that means a fullsize desktop amp and a good source.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> FWIR, almost certianly not. The E7 is a good little amp and it _could_ drive the HD 800... but not well, and certainly not to its best. The E7 is more designed for portable headphones and IEMs than it is for 300ohm full-size cans.
> Why do you have to use your iPhone as a source? You're not intending to use the HD 800 for portable use, are you? 'cause fragile, fully open $1400 headphones and city metro do not mix.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The idea was to use the cans home, with my fullsize amp. Though yes, i would use the HD 800 for some portable use, only in school though, and maybe when i'm traveling, but not by bus or anything. In school i'm not walking around very much. 
   
  You're saying the E7 won't drive them well? Do you mean the sound will get sharper and sound "bad", or just that it will get a little muddy and you lose some of the soundstage and some detail? I mean the sound SHOULD still match cans like the ATH-M50, right? 
   
  EDIT: the iphone IS actually a pretty good source for being a mobile device. Let's say i connect the HD 800 (with an 3,5 mm adapter) to the iphone, the sound does NOT go pair with the price. It will probably sound (at it's best) like a solid pair of Scullcandy's. But remember still, i'm not expecting that godlike sound when i'm using it with my phone, with a good portable amp, i hope for sound matching the Audio-technica ath-m50. Is this to much to ask for???


----------



## Lan647

I would also like to add: My amp is not exactly the latest tech, and probably not the best of it's class either, but it should be enough. 
   
  I also have another thing on my mind. Ignore the equipment, MP3 songs won't do when i'm connected to the amp at home, what can i use about for CD:s? I'm downloading most of my music he-he...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The E7 can drive phones up to 300ohm okay, but not great. It can actually drive the K701 nicely for me IF I use Bass Boost 3. Without BB3, it lacks in volume. Of course BB3 colors the sound making it sound completely different (but not bad, just....different).
   
  Mangamonster did an initial impression of the Fiio E9, and said it sounds almost too good to be true when paired with the K701.
   
  So if you wanna amp the HD800, I'd wait for the E9's release. I know I am. Docking my lil E7 with it too.


----------



## Lan647

But will the E9 be portable?
   
  The E9 appears to be a desktop amp which can connect with the E7 to take advantage of the E7:s DAC. 
   
  One thing though. The E7 has not been released in Sweden yet, which means the E9 will take even longer to arrive...


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> But will the E9 be portable?


 

 No.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No.


 


  Then, i'm afraid, i will have no use for it. I will use my stereo reciever when not on the move, and the E7 when on the move. 
   
  Though, you can at least carry the E9 with you when moving to another location... If, when i get to try out the HD 800 seriously, i'll buy them AND the E7, i'm gonna wait for a while and then maybe buy the E9 when the account is filled with money once again


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have the DT990/600ohm and the E& does not drive it anywhere near loud or good enough. I highly doubt it will satisfy you for the HD800.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I have the DT990/600ohm and the E& does not drive it anywhere near loud or good enough. I highly doubt it will satisfy you for the HD800.


 
   
  Well, 600ohm is a lot. Twice as much as the HD 800. With E& i suppose you mean E7..?
   
  With the crappy earphones i have now (Scullcandy full metal jacket) i doubt the HD800 will disappoint me when connected to the E7. Sure the sound won't be as neutral and crisp as it will be when connected to a larger, more powerful amp - but everything i've owned in the category of headphones/earphones are Porta PRO and apple's crappy-ass earphones, so as i said earlier, when connected to the iphone, i don't require impressive sound, just good, satisfying sound that handles the frequency range well.


----------



## floydfan33

lan647 said:


> The idea was to use the cans home, with my fullsize amp. Though yes, i would use the HD 800 for some portable use, only in school though, and maybe when i'm traveling, but not by bus or anything.












 Be prepared to see your HD800's turn into chipped and beaten relics if you travel with them. Mine slipped off a speaker and clipped the edge of my glasses ( don't ask), and were then caught. All in all a fall of 18 inches that took a chunk out of the paint and plastic on the driver surround. 





 Do not travel with the HD800 unless you can enjoy them for their sound only, with no concern for cosmetics, or resale value.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Be prepared to see your HD800's turn into chipped and beaten relics if you travel with them. Mine slipped off a speaker and clipped the edge of my glasses ( don't ask), and were then caught. All in all a fall of 18 inches that took a chunk out of the paint and plastic on the driver surround.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  If there is ONE thing my friends and family knows me for - it's taking GREAT, GREAT care of my gear... 
   
  Thanks for the advice, though...


----------



## JRG1990

The E7 will struggle to power anything above 150ohm, my sennhesier pxc450 are 150ohm and the E7 struggles with them it just about powers them on max volume, the E7 sounds great with whatever i use it with sound quality wise.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> The E7 will struggle to power anything above 150ohm, my sennhesier pxc450 are 150ohm and the E7 struggles with them it just about powers them on max volume, the E7 sounds great with whatever i use it with sound quality wise.


 


  Is that so? - Well that's not good news, the specs says it can handle 300ohm


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> ....so as i said earlier, when connected to the iphone, i don't require impressive sound, just good, satisfying sound that handles the frequency range well..


 
  If you don't require the most impressive sound there is, why a HD800 which cost $1400 and not particularly good for portable use? It will be like buying the most expensive sport car to use it for daily 15 minutes ride to the local market. The more sensible thing to do will be to spend $700 on a decent home rig, $500 on a decent full size and another $200 on a good IEM for portable.As great as HD800 can be, listening to it next traffic with all the noise is just going to be as bad as listening to your SkullCandy.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





clieos said:


> If you don't require the most impressive sound there is, why a HD800 which cost $1400 and not particularly good for portable use? It will be like buying the most expensive sport car to use it for daily 15 minutes ride to the local market. The more sensible thing to do will be to spend $700 on a decent home rig, $500 on a decent full size and another $200 on a good IEM for portable.As great as HD800 can be, listening to it next traffic with all the noise is just going to be as bad as listening to your SkullCandy.


 


  I'm not a fool, i would NEVER buy such expensive gear without using it as it should be used. 
   
  Let's just say it like this, i would use the HD 800 80% for home use, 20% for portable use. As i said earlier, i just want to be able to use the phones with the iphone, NOT because i want to use them to the phone, but because i don't want to buy TWO headphones...
   
  I'll be honest. I almost NEVER leave my house (walking the dog doesn't count) In school, i prefer to sit down on the breaks, ALONE, and on the lessons, i also prefer to sit alone. Noise won't be a problem for me, and neither will the chances of breaking/loosing the headphone.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I really, REALLY don't think that you're going to find the HD 800 suitable for ANY kind of portable use. They will be big, they will be fragile it's probable that they'll play just as loudly inside out. It's a hard thing to get your head around if you've never used an open can before.
   
  The HD 800 is a premium hifi can and it's meant to be used on a hifi. Coming from Skullcandy of course the E7/HD 800 combo will sound totally amazing, but if you ever hear them well amped you'll never want them out of a portable again.
   
  I'm with ClieOS - save your money for now and buy some nice IEMs or portables to pair with your E7 and drop the other $1000 odd on putting together a home rig. I promise you'll end up much happier.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I really, REALLY don't think that you're going to find the HD 800 suitable for ANY kind of portable use. They will be big, they will be fragile it's probable that they'll play just as loudly inside out. It's a hard thing to get your head around if you've never used an open can before.
> 
> The HD 800 is a premium hifi can and it's meant to be used on a hifi. Coming from Skullcandy of course the E7/HD 800 combo will sound totally amazing, but if you ever hear them well amped you'll never want them out of a portable again.
> 
> I'm with ClieOS - save your money for now and buy some nice IEMs or portables to pair with your E7 and drop the other $1000 odd on putting together a home rig. I promise you'll end up much happier.


 


  Thank you for a good answer. I'm aware of all the troubles with open-back cans, expecially such big, fragile ones. But as I said, the amount of portable use that i would spend with these is equal to minimum. We are taking about around 1-2 hours of portable use in a day, these hours mostly includes sitting still on one place, or walking around for seconds between places.
   
  I've gotten some great advices, so i'm very pleased. But i guarantee you, i have NOT planned on buying this ultra-powerful headphone to primary have them for portable use. We are talking about using them for music, gaming and movie watching at home with my AMP, ps3 and blu-ray capabilities (And i watch ALOT of movies). So don't worry about me spending my money for the wrong purpose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have a pair of VERY good speakers, not high-end, but still very good quality. The reciever is not as impressive, but i will buy a new one soon, since it lacks a remote (pain in the arse)
   
  You said "it's probable that they'll play just as loudly inside out", forgive me, but i don't understand :S (And yet i thought my english was excellent )


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> You said "it's probable that they'll play just as loudly inside out", forgive me, but i don't understand :S (And yet i thought my english was excellent )


 

 Basically if you could turn the cans so that the ear cups were facing out (it's easy on a Grado, not so much on Senns) and you had your ears against the outside grille bits, the volume would probably be around the same level, although obviously the SQ would be less good. That's a reality that many Amazon reviewers who buy open cans and wear them in public don't seem to quite grasp.


----------



## Lan647

You're talking about leakage, right?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Yeah, that. People often don't realise just how much, is my point.


----------



## frezaina

i'm thinking in getting one of these fiio E7 to use with AD700 headphones. currently i'm using my sony ericsson w715 phone to listen to music and creative audigy SE on my pc. what kind of improvement should i be expecting, should i buy it? how does it work. thanks in advance!


----------



## Lan647

Which IS a problem, but i don't really care about that. Actually, i find it quite satisfying to know that people are hearing my awesome music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  HAHA jokes on me


----------



## soviet911

So has anyone treid the E7 with Hd25-1? I was thinking of grabing the E7 in order to have slightly more bass as well as fuller range of sound that my Zune cant provide and was woundering if any one tried HD25-1 with the E7 and what they think about the combo. Thanks


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Is that so? - Well that's not good news, the specs says it can handle 300ohm


 

 There is no way the E7 could power 300ohm at a reasonable volume

  
  Quote: 





frezaina said:


> i'm thinking in getting one of these fiio E7 to use with AD700 headphones. currently i'm using my sony ericsson w715 phone to listen to music and creative audigy SE on my pc. what kind of improvement should i be expecting, should i buy it? how does it work. thanks in advance!


 

 The W715 is a really rubbish source, i'd replace that first before thinking about a amp, as a amp the E7 provides a more fuller sound with a bit of extra bass and does a job of cleaning up the sound of crappy sources, my only complate about it would be the bass extension could be better.


----------



## Lan647

JRG1990:
   
  Some says otherwise, have you tried?


----------



## Morshu

Looks like a great amp for the price


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> JRG1990:
> 
> Some says otherwise, have you tried?


 

 Most i've tried with it is 150ohm, it could power 300ohm but i don't think there would be enough volume to actually be able to listen to anything.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Most i've tried with it is 150ohm, it could power 300ohm but i don't think there would be enough volume to actually be able to listen to anything.


 


  Well, i will try the cans out in a while, both with amp and with the iphone. The best thing is to listen for yourself, right?


----------



## JRG1990

I do like to listen to my music at excessive volumes levels, so maybe for a average listening volume the fiio could power up to 200ohm, i really think with 300ohm the volume will be far to soft though.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> I do like to listen to my music at excessive volumes levels, so maybe for a average listening volume the fiio could power up to 200ohm, i really think with 300ohm the volume will be far to soft though.


 

  
  We'll see


----------



## sunny25

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> The E7 will struggle to power anything above 150ohm, my sennhesier pxc450 are 150ohm and the E7 struggles with them it just about powers them on max volume, the E7 sounds great with whatever i use it with sound quality wise.


 

  
  But I use E7 with my Koss 4AAT which 250 Ohms , It's pretty good performance.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Guys, it's not all necessarily about ohms. The AKG 701 is only 70ohm or something but it's one of the hardest cans to drive *well* out there. Equally my 50ohm HD 595 can be driven to deafening volumes by my iPod but my 16ohm RE-ZERO is still perfectly listenable at full volume. There's also a big difference between being driven well and driven loud. From my reading the HD 800 needs a bit of a kick behind it to shine, and that information is more useful than just misleading numbers.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Guys, it's not all necessarily about ohms. The AKG 701 is only 70ohm or something but it's one of the hardest cans to drive *well* out there. Equally my 50ohm HD 595 can be driven to deafening volumes by my iPod but my 16ohm RE-ZERO is still perfectly listenable at full volume. There's also a big difference between being driven well and driven loud. From my reading the HD 800 needs a bit of a kick behind it to shine, and that information is more useful than just misleading numbers.


 

 You're absolutely right. Ohms are not everything...


----------



## Lan647

After what i've noticed lately, the iPhone can drive the HD 800 pretty good, about for one thing - not very loud. 
   
  As i said, i will try out the HD 800 with the iPhone, though i won't be able to try the Fiio E7. Will the E7 boost the volume, and if not - does anybody know a portable amp that DOES boost the volume without affecting the quality? 
   
   JRG1990 doubted the volume would do, but i would like to hear from more people, if possible.


----------



## Shvonder

Looks like my Fiio E7 got some problems with battery 
   
  It discharges when amplifier is turned off. Few days (up to week) and it's so empty that default settings are returned after start after full charging.
  With 10 hours of using through the week..
   
  Pity.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

I think tomorrow I'll get loan E7, can't wait to compare it to my uDac


----------



## KyungMin

@ RDNRVN
  The ATH M50's sound great with the E7 although I'm sure they will sound better with a more expensive amp but for the price and sleek look of the E7 for $100 you can't complain!
   
  @ Micca
  thanks for the fast shipping (amazon Prime) and great items (E7 and L3 cable)
  very satisfied with my purchase of the E7 I ordered my package @ like 1 in the
  morning on tuesday and got it thursday! thanks again!


----------



## ddy4vi

This might be off topic or whatever, but i saw on the fii0 main site, that the E9 is out somplaces. With the e7 pluggin right into it.. when will the e9 be out so i can plug mine in. The sleek look of both these items is just a compliment to the performance, which has been getting better and better from the e3 on


----------



## mikop

Should be available in the US very soon.
   
  According to the fiio rep on 10/26
   
_"
 We had already shiped out E9 to UK, Australia, and today will ship out to Japan, Swedent, USA! "_
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518817/introduction-of-e9


----------



## phanquangkhanh

just bought an E7 yesterday. This is my first amp. I'm now using it with my HP laptop + Sony XB700. I have a problem : when the input to E7 is using USB cable, there is always hiss sound. But the problem is end when using the 3.5 jack input. do you know why ? I tried with another USB cables also, but problem is still there. thank


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





phanquangkhanh said:


> just bought an E7 yesterday. This is my first amp. I'm now using it with my HP laptop + Sony XB700. I have a problem : when the input to E7 is using USB cable, there is always hiss sound. But the problem is end when using the 3.5 jack input. do you know why ? I tried with another USB cables also, but problem is still there. thank


 

 Have you tried the E7 on another PC?


----------



## mnagali

Quote: 





phanquangkhanh said:


> just bought an E7 yesterday. This is my first amp. I'm now using it with my HP laptop + Sony XB700. I have a problem : when the input to E7 is using USB cable, there is always hiss sound. But the problem is end when using the 3.5 jack input. do you know why ? I tried with another USB cables also, but problem is still there. thank


 


  -does this also occur when the laptop isn't plugged in/charging?
   
  -if no, what side is the USB port/3.5mm jack relative to where plug in the power cord?
  -if yes, what ClieOS said -- have you tried this on another computer?


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





phanquangkhanh said:


> just bought an E7 yesterday. This is my first amp. I'm now using it with my HP laptop + Sony XB700. I have a problem : when the input to E7 is using USB cable, there is always hiss sound. But the problem is end when using the 3.5 jack input. do you know why ? I tried with another USB cables also, but problem is still there. thank


 
  Does your HP have a AMD processor?  If so, you might try the AMD usb filter.


----------



## A.Mir

Quote: 





phanquangkhanh said:


> just bought an E7 yesterday. This is my first amp. I'm now using it with my HP laptop + Sony XB700. I have a problem : when the input to E7 is using USB cable, there is always hiss sound. But the problem is end when using the 3.5 jack input. do you know why ? I tried with another USB cables also, but problem is still there. thank


 

  
  USB can be noisy. The "fault" lies in the USB (and probably the inbuilt PSU in the E7). You should turn off "charging" when you plug in your E7 via USB and turn it "on" when you actually need to charge the E7. I've had my E7 for over a month and only needed to charge it once during that period. Running it on battery has also more advantages.


----------



## Lan647

Does anybody know a site that ships the E7 (and/or E9) to Sweden? Yes - I'm swedish.


----------



## A.Mir

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Does anybody know a site that ships the E7 (and/or E9) to Sweden? Yes - I'm swedish.


 

 I'm from Denmark and I bought mine from Advanced MP3 Players in UK for £50.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





a.mir said:


> I'm from Denmark and I bought mine from Advanced MP3 Players in UK for £50.


 


  I have no plans on going to UK


----------



## Stekos

The E7 will drive my HD650's, but to really bring out the depth from the big Sennheisers, my Icon HDP is much better.

 I personally got the E7 to connect my iPod to Grado 60's, which it excels at.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





stekos said:


> The E7 will drive my HD650's, but to really bring out the depth from the big Sennheisers, my Icon HDP is much better.
> 
> I personally got the E7 to connect my iPod to Grado 60's, which it excels at.


 

 Well the HDP is available here, fortunately. It costs a bit, but I will definitely keep my eye on that one, thanks. 
   
  Can't you tell me a bit about how the 650's get through with the E7, as I have said many times - i'm looking for a valuable portable amp for starters. I'm not going to be able to buy the high-end equipment just yet. I can afford headphone(s) and a fair-sounding amp for a while. Then after some time, I will get an amp worthy of driving headphones like the HD 800. 
   
  I don't think I will be disappointed hearing the sound coming from the HD 800 paired with the E7, for example. Such combination will probably do for some time.


----------



## Stekos

The E7 works perfectly fine with the HD650's.  The only reason I compared them on the E7 to the Icon HDP was to mention that the HDP's higher output is evident.  But, I rarely ever drive them to very high levels.  In fact, I'll probably never use them at the levels I had when I was testing both headphone amps.
   
  Also, I was using high-def 24/96 FLAC files from my laptop, connected via optical to the Icon.  For the E7, I use the Fiio iPod adapter and 3.5mm cable.  So, I guess that's not really a fair comparison.  I never did try connecting the iPod to the Icon, that's not what I bought it for...
   
  Anyway, I hope that answered your questions.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





stekos said:


> The E7 works perfectly fine with the HD650's.  The only reason I compared them on the E7 to the Icon HDP was to mention that the HDP's higher output is evident.  But, I rarely ever drive them to very high levels.  In fact, I'll probably never use them at the levels I had when I was testing both headphone amps.
> 
> Also, I was using high-def 24/96 FLAC files from my laptop, connected via optical to the Icon.  For the E7, I use the Fiio iPod adapter and 3.5mm cable.  So, I guess that's not really a fair comparison.  I never did try connecting the iPod to the Icon, that's not what I bought it for...
> 
> Anyway, I hope that answered your questions.


 

 It did, thanks man


----------



## jasgre2000

I have HD448s and I love to listen to classical music on my Macbook Pro and iPod.  Will the E7 make a significant difference?


----------



## leninwtigger

I'll say it depends. My MacBook Pro has an awful lot of "electronic" noise. More than once I have connected my Shures SE 530 only to regret it. But, using the E7, I do enjoy listening to movies on the MBP.


----------



## KyungMin

Quote: 





jasgre2000 said:


> I have HD448s and I love to listen to classical music on my Macbook Pro and iPod.  Will the E7 make a significant difference?


 


  it made a difference for my k701.. but it doesn't drive themas well as my desktop amp


----------



## A.Mir

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> I have no plans on going to UK


 
   
  You don't, the Internet is here. It's a webshop. Try Google it.
   
  Jeeez, poeple are to lazy to use Google now?


----------



## leninwtigger

Haha, google should read our minds and give search results before we type them...


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





a.mir said:


> You don't, the Internet is here. It's a webshop. Try Google it.
> 
> Jeeez, poeple are to lazy to use Google now?


 

 This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meant I was joking.


----------



## mcnoiserdc

I don't get the fuss about the E7... it has the same specs for the amp as the e5


----------



## leninwtigger

Quote: 





mcnoiserdc said:


> I don't get the fuss about the E7... it has the same specs for the amp as the e5


 


  I don't own a E5 but I think it doesn't works a DAC, does it?


----------



## mcnoiserdc

lol!
  
  Quote: 





leninwtigger said:


> I don't own a E5 but I think it doesn't works a DAC, does it?


----------



## Shizdan

I got mine in today and honestly it doesn't sound all that great with my Sennheiser IE-7's...but I think its my IEM's...


----------



## leninwtigger

Quote: 





shizdan said:


> I got mine in today and honestly it doesn't sound all that great with my Sennheiser IE-7's...but I think its my IEM's...


 


  Why you suspect that? Do you use your E7 both with your iPod and computer?


----------



## Shizdan

I use the E7 as a dac/amp through my PC with my IE7's and I duno maybe its my IE7's sound signature with the E7 but I dont really like them paired together.


----------



## mcnoiserdc

The e7 is just a dac with the a value amp the e5 is. nothing more. sorry
   
  Edited: I was a bit harsh.
  
  Quote: 





shizdan said:


> I use the E7 as a dac/amp through my PC with my IE7's and I duno maybe its my IE7's sound signature with the E7 but I dont really like them paired together.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





mcnoiserdc said:


> I don't get the fuss about the E7... it has the same specs for the amp as the e5


 
   
  Well, it offers a good combination of USB DAC, decent headphone amp circuitry, and portability for a very competitive price. I don't think there are any other products on the market at this price point that gets the performance, feature, and quality mix as well as the E7. If you think there are better choices, why not share with the group?
   
  Jack


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mcnoiserdc said:


> I don't get the fuss about the E7... it has the same specs for the amp as the e5


 
  ...but it doesn't. Do you actually read the spec before or you just assume it to be so?


----------



## mcnoiserdc

I said that because I read the power output spec for both on head-direct site.
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> ...but it doesn't. Do you actually read the spec before or you just assume it to be so?


----------



## goodvibes

Output is more determined by the rail than the op amp. I just checked out you review ClieoS, well done. I find it surprising that they thought the tants inferior. Perhaps it just voiced better with the Purecaps.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





mcnoiserdc said:


> I said that because I read the power output spec for both on head-direct site.


 

 Yeah, 'cause I've got this pair of 600ohm Koss K-6 and also this pair of 600ohm AKG K240 Sextetts. I would say that the Sextetts are better, but they're both 600ohm so they're identical, rite?
   
  Just an FYI - the E7 WAS originally intended to use the same internal amp circuitry as the E5 but it was upgraded to a better chip and circuit nearer production, IIRC. Power output has little to do with the sound quality of an amp compared to other parts of the circuit.


----------



## mcnoiserdc

lol!
   
  I said the same specs... I am talking about power here, not sound quality.
  
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Yeah, 'cause I've got this pair of 600ohm Koss K-6 and also this pair of 600ohm AKG K240 Sextetts. I would say that the Sextetts are better, but they're both 600ohm so they're identical, rite?
> 
> Just an FYI - the E7 WAS originally intended to use the same internal amp circuitry as the E5 but it was upgraded to a better chip and circuit nearer production, IIRC. Power output has little to do with the sound quality of an amp compared to other parts of the circuit.


----------



## kimpado

just got my E7 last month and its awesome! pairing it with my 
 ipod 160Gb classic, Fiio L3 and senn hd-25 mk ii.. absolutely brill to me!


----------



## Lan647

I won't let this go unanswered: 
   
  Screw the quality, will the VOLUME be loud enough when pairing the HD 800's with an iPhone through the E7? And with that I mean loud enough without sounding bad.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





lan647 said:


> I won't let this go unanswered:
> 
> Screw the quality, will the VOLUME be loud enough when pairing the HD 800's with an iPhone through the E7? And with that I mean loud enough without sounding bad.


 

 Probably not. The E7 doesn't have very high gain to begin with (4dB), and many have said that it can't really drive 300 or 600ohm cans very loud. The 800s will also need extra volume by virtue of being open, especially if there's any background noise. Basically no portable amp short of a few hundred will power the 800s properly, because they're not meant to be used portably.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Probably not. The E7 doesn't have very high gain to begin with (4dB), and many have said that it can't really drive 300 or 600ohm cans very loud. The 800s will also need extra volume by virtue of being open, especially if there's any background noise. Basically no portable amp short of a few hundred will power the 800s properly, because they're not meant to be used portably.


 

 Is there ANY portable amp on the market that can drive them loud?  

 You know what i've said, I wont by the HD 800 primarily for portable use, but I want to be able to use them for that purpose as well.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Like I said, expect to spend a few hundred dollars at least to get them to sound good. I'd check SkyLab's portable amp review thread if you're willing to spend that.
   
  And yeah I know what you've said, and I'm still fairly sure that you won't find the HD 800 suitable for any kind of portable use, even amped well. How would you transport them anyway? If you didn't want them snapped in half they'd need to be in a hard case, which would be bulky. Wearing a $1400 headphone round your neck would be asking for trouble, and sticking them loose in a backpack wouldn't be a great idea either.
   
  Seriously, these are stay-at-home cans. Have you actually got the HD 800 yet? If not, get them, forget about all this portable amp stuff for a while and just listen to them and use them for a reasonable period of time (a few weeks). Then, if you still _really_ want to use them portably, check SkyLab's thread and others to find what fits best and what you can afford.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Like I said, expect to spend a few hundred dollars at least to get them to sound good. I'd check SkyLab's portable amp review thread if you're willing to spend that.
> 
> And yeah I know what you've said, and I'm still fairly sure that you won't find the HD 800 suitable for any kind of portable use, even amped well. How would you transport them anyway? If you didn't want them snapped in half they'd need to be in a hard case, which would be bulky. Wearing a $1400 headphone round your neck would be asking for trouble, and sticking them loose in a backpack wouldn't be a great idea either.
> 
> Seriously, these are stay-at-home cans. Have you actually got the HD 800 yet? If not, get them, forget about all this portable amp stuff for a while and just listen to them and use them for a reasonable period of time (a few weeks). Then, if you still _really_ want to use them portably, check SkyLab's thread and others to find what fits best and what you can afford.


 


  Thanks, man. No, I haven't bought the HD 800 yet, I will try them out next week...


----------



## Lan647

I don't want to leave the thread now, but the Headroom portable desktop AMP appears to be one of the best portable amplifiers out there. It certainly has to be enough...?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

This is an E7 thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'd do a search (Head Fi AND Google) and then start a new thread asking if you can't find anything.


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> This is an E7 thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 O'right


----------



## kimpado

seconded..


----------



## jums

does the e7 provide adequate bass without sacrificing mids and highs when driving the ad700's?


----------



## xPro_MetheuSx

Anyone compare S:Flo2/Teclast T51's on board amp? Is it better than T51's own amp with line out?


----------



## Jack C

The S:Flo2/Teclast T51's internal headphone amp is pretty much useless except for high efficiency headphones or IEMs. It's line-out provides a very hot signal, which is the key strength of this DAP.  If you have inefficient or high impedance headphones, something like an E7 will be great to go with the T51.
   
  Jack


----------



## tommyf

has anyone ever tried this with the k702? (i'm not gonna actually use them with the e7, i already have a desktop amp, i just need something that makes them sound good (not excellent) when i'm not home)


----------



## xPro_MetheuSx

What about sound quality of E7 when it compares T51's own amp?


----------



## mcnoiserdc

Hi!
   
  I am sorry but you seem to disagree with Clieos. Not saying he has "the Word" but he says the s:flo competes with under 100 portable amplifier. 
  Since E7 has the E5 amplifier I don't understand how you have the authority to say that.
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/466262/review-nationite-s-flo
  
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> The S:Flo2/Teclast T51's internal headphone amp is pretty much useless except for high efficiency headphones or IEMs. It's line-out provides a very hot signal, which is the key strength of this DAP.  If you have inefficient or high impedance headphones, something like an E7 will be great to go with the T51.
> 
> Jack


----------



## mcnoiserdc

e7 is not intended to power k701, you may need to go to e9
  Quote: 





tommyf said:


> has anyone ever tried this with the k702? (i'm not gonna actually use them with the e7, i already have a desktop amp, i just need something that makes them sound good (not excellent) when i'm not home)


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





mcnoiserdc said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am sorry but you seem to disagree with Clieos. Not saying he has "the Word" but he says the s:flo competes with under 100 portable amplifier.
> Since E7 has the E5 amplifier I don't understand how you have the authority to say that.
> ...


 

 I guess my observation does disagree with ClieOS. The T51 I have has a weak headphone out, to the point where only my low impedance headphones produce enough volume. Add to the fact that the T51 has rolled-off highs and is down by over 3dB at 20kHz, I don't think it is comparable to headphone amps under $100. In fact, according to RMAA measurements, both the E7 and E5 bests the HO on the T51 in terms of frequency response, noise, THD, and dynamic range; while T51 is better at IMD and crosstalk.
   
  The key strength of the T51 is its LO - I thought this was common knowledge?
   
  Jack


----------



## mcnoiserdc

well it is not.
  In fact clieos and some other experienced audiophiles I know put the headphone out of the s:flo at the level of ibasso t4


----------



## Jack C

I am not sure what you are getting at. I expressed some subjective opinion about the HO of the T51 and provided measurement evidence as well. If some other listeners happen to have different opinions from me, I don't see how that makes anyone's observations less valid. It's natural for different people to have different opinions about something as personal as sound, so I don't think you are going to see the kind of argument between me and ClieOS et al that you are aiming for.
   
  Jack


----------



## mcnoiserdc

I am just trying to let people know that the s:flo output is at par with under 100 USD amplifiers, and it as dual dac which is better than the one on the E7


----------



## Jack C

I don't think it's healthy to base such a definitively worded assertion purely on hearsay. The E7 is not a DAP and the T51 is not a headphone amp, there aren't any usage scenarios where one can be considered a substitutes to the other. So i don't feel the comparison is apt.  If you are saying that the HO of the T51 is as good as what you can get from its LO plus something like the E7, then this is in conflict with readily available objective facts. My ears also indicate that T51 LO->AMP is better than T51 HO, but that's a subjective observation. 
   
  Jack


----------



## Maknut

Any thought on using this puppy to power some AKG 142's?


----------



## tommyf

Quote: 





mcnoiserdc said:


> e7 is not intended to power k701, you may need to go to e9
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Do you mean it's not gonna get the best of it or its just gonna do basically nothing?


----------



## Maknut

Quote: 





tommyf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 Its a portable amp so it might not have the current to power such big cans.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





tommyf said:


> Do you mean it's not gonna get the best of it or its just gonna do basically nothing?


 

 It will power them, just not well. Hell, an iPod can get sound to come out of them. It's misleading because they're only 70ohm drivers or something but they need some serious power behind them to shine - people who dislike the 701/2 often seem to be not amping them properly.


----------



## Oddworld

I feel qualified to comment on this, as I have both the E7 and E9 and K702's (exact same as K701 except for color and cord).
  At higher volumes, the E7 does not drive the K702s well. This is only an issue at *higher volume when the bass hits*. So, if you're not a bass head, and you're not listening at loud levels, then its fine. (at bass +0 its fine at max vomule)
  However, I do think that the E9 adds quite a bit to the overall presentation. In fact, the E7+E9 sounds fantastic and has more than enough power for the K702s.
  So, in my opinion, I would get both the E7 and the E9 provided you have enough cash.
  The K702 / K701 really takes some power to drive at higher volumes.
  In sum, if you're short on cash and only have $100 to spend, you're going to have a hard time finding an proper DAC/Amp period. You might as well pony up the additional $100 to get a solid set up [E7 + E9]


----------



## sferic

I've been listening thru the E7 for 2 days at work now. HP = Ultrasone Pro750 (modded a bit). I got a WD Passport Essentials USB Hard Drive at Costco, formatted it FAT32, copied my iTunes Library to it, installed Foobar portable, and now I have a really decent audio setup at work using my crappy Thinkpad laptop.
   
  (And wow USB hard drives have come a long way. It's tiny, fast, spacious 750GB, and no problems using bus power from a single port on my MacBook, MacPro, the Thinkpad - and even runs well off USB OTG on my Chinese ChuWi PMP.)
   
  I'm very impressed with the E7. It's not quite my home setup, but now at work I have a very credible & pleasurable listening experience that doesn't feel like going from a Mercedes to a grocery cart. On that scale, it's like a Mercedes to a Chrysler 300. Not jarring at all. Actually quite nice.  Before the E7, plugging into the laptop jack was a harsh, scratchy, experience. Could only listen to spoken word or music very, very, softly as elevator music.
   
  This little device is very well built, very well-priced, and serves admirably as a portable oxygen tank for a spoiled audiophile forced out of his wired sanctuary to earn the bucks. And I was shocked that it "just worked" with our company mandated Windows XP installation. Great little machine.


----------



## bangraman

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> I feel qualified to comment on this, as I have both the E7 and E9 and K702's (exact same as K701 except for color and cord).
> At higher volumes, the E7 does not drive the K702s well. This is only an issue at *higher volume when the bass hits*. So, if you're not a bass head, and you're not listening at loud levels, then its fine. (at bass +0 its fine at max vomule)
> However, I do think that the E9 adds quite a bit to the overall presentation. In fact, the E7+E9 sounds fantastic and has more than enough power for the K702s.
> So, in my opinion, I would get both the E7 and the E9 provided you have enough cash.
> ...


 

  
  Why are you surprised that it distorts with the bass up to max? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  To me the E7 does what it says on the tin pretty well. It does a creditable job of driving the 600-ohm T1's (all right, they're pretty efficient 600-ohm) as well. Actually slightly less fond of performance with low-impedance phones and IEM's in particular, but for the money I think it's excellent.


----------



## usurp

just out of curiosity. I read somewhere where a guy said he was able to power his beyerdynamic T1's with the E7. He didn't mention how well but just that he was able to do it. Would I be able to power my DT770 600ohm with the E7 as well? I just ordered it with the E9 but a curious in case I want to go portable what options I have.


----------



## usurp

lol sorry i just came in from page 1of this review and posted my reply there but now that i am at the last page i noticed the post above mine


----------



## Oddworld

Yea it powers them to a decent volume level.
  Theres a difference for bass for harder to drive headphones. I'd reccomend getting an E9 too for harder to drive phones


----------



## Oddworld

Question for Fiio / James / Mica / Whoever
   
  1. When will the E7 line-out cord be released? (I will pay for an engineering sample or something, I _really _want this feature)
  2. Will the E7 line-out allow the E7's "bass boost" to be used with the E9?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Alcia

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Question for Fiio / James / Mica / Whoever
> 
> 1. When will the E7 line-out cord be released? (I will pay for an engineering sample or something, I _really _want this feature)
> 2. Will the E7 line-out allow the E7's "bass boost" to be used with the E9?
> ...


 


  I'm pretty sure 2 is a no. Considering the reason we don't get the bass boost with the E9 line it is because it's part of the amp circuit and not the DAC. Thus, any line out would bypass it completely.


----------



## Oddworld

So sad, I think you're right. Can anyone confirm
  I miss the bass boost on the E9


----------



## tommyf

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> So sad, I think you're right. Can anyone confirm
> I miss the bass boost on the E9


 


  EQ from your computer...


----------



## usurp

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Yea it powers them to a decent volume level.
> Theres a difference for bass for harder to drive headphones. I'd reccomend getting an E9 too for harder to drive phones


 


  Already ordered the E9 along with the E7 and DT770 600ohm from Micca on Amazon. The ability to run the headphones with the E7 alone is just a bonus since i will mostly be using it as a desktop headphone.


----------



## Sinai

I started new Facebook Fan page for E9 look for it and press Like


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





tommyf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Does macs have an EQ? - As equalizing goes, I mean...


----------



## loganirado

I don't know but you can also use the EQ from your player... I'm running Windows 7 here, I installed Foobar (a program to play audio files) and whenever I need EQ, I use Foobar's EQ settings..
   
  However, I'm not sure about the audio file player available for MAC..
  Quote: 





lan647 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oddworld

Can anyone confirm if the bass boost will be retained through the line out audio cable for E7?
   
  Yes, I know I can software Eq, but it does not sound as good


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





oddworld said:


> Can anyone confirm if the bass boost will be retained through the line out audio cable for E7?
> 
> Yes, I know I can software Eq, but it does not sound as good


 
   
  Oddworld!
   
  I am very sorry, the line out kits of E7 will not support the bass boost! unless we change the deign of E7, but we will consider it in our future products!


----------



## Oddworld

When plugging E7 into E9, what volume will cause volume to not distort?
  56?
  (I have the most current E7, with the fiio red LED for charging)


----------



## loganirado

I don't know if my E7 is different from yours but once it is docked to the E9, the volume is only controllable with the E9 control, so it doesn't matter which volume the E7 is set to.
  
  Quote: 





oddworld said:


> When plugging E7 into E9, what volume will cause volume to not distort?
> 56?
> (I have the most current E7, with the fiio red LED for charging)


----------



## Oddworld

I'm talking about plugging it into the back so that I can use the bass boost. Not the dock on top


----------



## Jack C

Oddworld,
   
  This would depend on how hot your source volume is. Ideally, you would set your source volume to about 80-90% of max, and then adjust the E7 volume to as high as it will go without distorting with the bass boost on.
   
  Jack


----------



## Maknut

For purely portable purposes, what's the comparison between the E5 and E7? Obviously the E7 is a DAC, but in terms of amplifying and getting better quality sounds out of my portable audio player, can I save a few bucks and get the E5 without sacrificing too much sound quality? It'll be powering some AKG 142's


----------



## Oddworld

Currently:  Computer -> USB cable -> E7 -> included male to male 3.5 mm headphone cable -> E9 -> K702
   
  I'm having a hard time finding the right volume for the E7. Right now volume is at 50. Suggestions??


----------



## xPro_MetheuSx

How is a combo s:flo2 line out with e7? Will it be efficient?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





xpro_metheusx said:


> How is a combo s:flo2 line out with e7? Will it be efficient?


 

 Not a matter of efficiency but the question of what you are trying to achieve - personally, I don't think you will notice much improvement when using sub-$100 amp with s:flo2.


----------



## Lorspeaker

i just sold my fiioE7...and bought the Udac2.
  All becos of curiosity and the higher bit rate.. lol.
   
  Must say i MISSED the two headphone jacks on the FIIO E7..
  i used to listen with one..and also burn in another iem or headphone..arrrghhhhhh.
  And its much SLIMMMER too..beautiful to behold.
   
  Soundwise,, honestly....very hard fight between these two.
  I might wanna say the udac2 is cleaner wider more transparent...
  (now that i OWN the Udac!! )..but its a very tiny MIGHT.
   
  On hindsight...i would be very happy with ANY one of these two beauties.
  Buy with confidence whichever u take fancy to...
  and SELL with confidence whichever other u take fancy to later.
  Its fun this headgear stuff...buysellbuysellbuysell.
   
  Oh yes...todate i have yet to fiigure out how to play with the digital screen of the FIIOE7..
  i just press one of the 4 buttons in countless permutations n wahlaaa..i got wat i want..all within a minute or two.
  The simple knob on the UDAC is great..just turn.


----------



## NullZero

Ordered the E7, and should arrive Thursday/Friday .  Going to primarily use it in conjunction with my netbook (to bypass the integrated audio).  I heard the synergy with my IE8's isn't that good, but I'll see how it sounds when it arrives (plus my HD595's ).  Looking forward to adding the E9 in the future!
   
  I wonder how it will sound versus my Xonar D1 and X-Fi XtremeGamer.


----------



## xPro_MetheuSx

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Which amp is the best cheapest amp for S:flo2 ?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





xpro_metheusx said:


> Which amp is the best cheapest amp for S:flo2 ?


 
   
  Personally I won't bother with any sub$150 amp. T3 or mini3 might worth a try but I have my doubt. If I have to add an amp to s:flo2, I will aim at $200+ amp as minimum. I use 3MOVE and Stepdance myself.


----------



## xPro_MetheuSx

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for your help. If I buy a E7 or cmoybb v2.02 will they decrease the sound quality?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





xpro_metheusx said:


> Thanks for your help. If I buy a E7 or cmoybb v2.02 will they decrease the sound quality?


 


 Not decreasing the SQ per se, more like not improving much except perhaps getting a hardware bass boost and a slightly warmer sound.


----------



## NullZero

Are we able to get a firmware update so that the display turns off after a period of time, without having to keylock it?


----------



## Oddworld

Good question: can we update the firmware _at all?_


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry, the firmware need to upgraded by a special kits!


----------



## Oddworld

Cool, just checking. My firmware is fine, I was just curious


----------



## NullZero

Tbh, until my suggestion is fixed, I don't think the firmware is fine, as my Fiio E7's life-expectancy is based on how long the OLED will last (plus the burn in that can appear over time).
   
  Quickly comparing (with my HD595's) my Xonar D1 sound card (in HiFi mode) to the E7 (with bass boost set to 0), the D1 sounds a bit warmer than the E7 and thus feels a bit more full-bodied.  The E7 sounds better when bass boost is set to 1, and sounds on par the the Xonar (albeit negligible less detail).
   
  If it's primary function is to replace your desktop computer sound card, there are better, cheaper options available.  Take the Xonar for example, it can play back with a maximum 24 bit - 192kHz sample rate (even though most music are not 24-bit) compared with maximum of 16bit - 48kHz, it has a more customisable EQ/generally more feature rich (i.e. its control panel), and it performs better in RMAA tests.
   
  If it is to be used in conjunction with LO of portable DAP's or to replace Laptop integrated sounds cards (which it is aimed at doing), for its price, it is an absolute steal, and would highly recommend it!


----------



## A.Mir

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sorry, the firmware need to upgraded by a special kits!


 

 Sorry, but how should I read this? Are you saying that we need to ship the E7 to you (FiiO, China) to get a firmware upgrade, or?
   
  How hard can it be to implement a firmware-upgrade function that can be done via downloadable software? My 2 year old Sansa Clip has this feature...So did my 6 year old SONY mp3 player.
   
  This is a serious design-flaw if you ask me.


----------



## ClieOS

Is it really important for an amp to update the firmware? it is not like it will improve the SQ in anyway... and why can't keylock be used for switching off the LED screen? It only requites the user a few more clicks!


----------



## R-Audiohead

If you're referring to the keylock function turning the screen off... it does once the keylcok times out and locks it up.
   
  Firmware updates would really only open up onboard screen features that may or may not be useful.  A banded EQ would be nice, wouldn't it?  I also think the screen should timeout regardless of keylock as well.  This could be a firmware fix.


----------



## Nagasaki_Kid

Why have firmware upgrades most dacs or amp don't, also I believe OLED used in fiio e7 draws very little power compared to older lcd technology so a firmware update for that is pointless. The only reasons a dac should have a firmware is if it's not a standard usb audo class device which this is or if it hasa built in dsp.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Many amps that I know of don't have display hardware either.
   
  I agree, firmware updates probably won't be released for the e7.  OLED draws nilch for power, but they are also notorious for quick burnouts.  A good reason for FiiO to update the firmware to allow the screen to timeout w/o having to engage the keylock function.
   
  I love my e7, for clarification.  I think I've used it everyday since obtaining it.


----------



## ClieOS

The micro controller is not meant for EQ nor support EQ function. Bass boost on E7 is on hardware, the micro controller is merely doing the switching, so firmware won't give you any EQ by itself. As for the unlocking and screen off - Yes, an auto screen off would be nice, but I don't think people can't spare less than 5 seconds on double click then hold onto the Menu key.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Good to know the boost function is controlled via micro controller hardware.


----------



## NullZero

Quote: 





clieos said:


> The micro controller is not meant for EQ nor support EQ function. Bass boost on E7 is on hardware, the micro controller is merely doing the switching, so firmware won't give you any EQ by itself. As for the unlocking and screen off - Yes, an auto screen off would be nice, but I don't think people can't spare less than 5 seconds on double click then hold onto the Menu key.


 

 Regarding the un-keylocking - it can be the little things added up over time that create the biggest annoyances.  
   
  As I want to keep my OLED screen from burning out (and extend the life of the E7 as long as possible), I set the keylock to the shortest period of time, so there is little time for it to sit on when not actively being used.  Because I do this, this means I effectively have to unlock the E7 every single time I wish to change the volume (and I do that quite a bit).  Not only that, if it comes to a loud section, in a song I haven't heard before, I have to endure 5 seconds of ear-deafening music before I can lower the volume to a reasonable level.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





nullzero said:


> As I want to keep my OLED screen from burning out (and extend the life of the E7 as long as possible), I set the keylock to the shortest period of time, so there is little time for it to sit on when not actively being used.  Because I do this, this means I effectively have to unlock the E7 every single time I wish to change the volume (and I do that quite a bit).  Not only that, if it comes to a loud section, in a song I haven't heard before, I have to endure 5 seconds of ear-deafening music before I can lower the volume to a reasonable level.


 
  Blue OLED, which has the shortest life of all OLED, has a typical half-life of around 14000hrs. This is close to 5yrs if you use it 8 hrs per day, or around 10yrs if you use it 4hrs per day (and this is 'half-life', meaning you can still squeeze a few years out of it). On the other hand, typical Li-ion battery in full working only lasts about 2 ~3yrs, probably less if it is not taking care properly.
   
  As to sudden loudness, I do see your point, but that is no different from listening to iPod, Sansa Fuze or most DAP that used digital volume control where the hold key has been engaged. A little bit of common sense in general listening volume is all that is needed to avoid sudden loudness. If you are referring to using E7 as DAC, then the first thing to do is to removing the headphone, not enduring the 5 seconds.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Blue OLED, which has the shortest life of all OLED, has a typical half-life of around 14000hrs. This is close to 5yrs if you use it 8 hrs per day, or around 10yrs if you use it 4hrs per day (and this is 'half-life', meaning you can still squeeze a few years out of it). On the other hand, typical Li-ion battery in full working only lasts about 2 ~3yrs, probably less if it is not taking care properly.
> 
> As to sudden loudness, I do see your point, but that is no different from listening to iPod, Sansa Fuze or most DAP that used digital volume control where the hold key has been engaged. A little bit of common sense in general listening volume is all that is needed to avoid sudden loudness. If you are referring to using E7 as DAC, then the first thing to do is to removing the headphone, not enduring the 5 seconds.


 

 I guess this half-life isn't something to be as concerned about.  I do understand Li-ion batteries diminish with time, but I have many devices which utilize this type of battery that are older than 3 years and still hold a charge well.  The protection circuits must be getting better.
   
  A combo w/e9 would be a great way to overcome the volume control issue, if you have 120$ to spend.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Please have a look at the below specification about the lifetme of OLED displayer in our E7! 
   
and take care , it is test on 100cd/m2, in such bright, It is still very clear! so don't worry about the display, we just want to save the energy consume!
   
And 10,000 hours means long long time!
   
  BTW, I had never heard any information about burning up in OLED displayer!


----------



## gus6464

My E7/E9 combo is coming in today (super fast shipping from micca btw) and I was wondering what happens if I try to play a 24bit FLAC since it only supports 16bit. Will it automatically downsample?


----------



## NullZero

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Please have a look at the below specification about the lifetme of OLED displayer in our E7!
> 
> and take care , it is test on 100cd/m2, in such bright, It is still very clear! so don't worry about the display, we just want to save the energy consume!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Let's just hope the display will last a minimum of 1.1 years!


----------



## JamesFiiO

AMoled is belong to OLED, and used in many mobile phone! like samsung I9000!  so you don't need to worry about the lifetime!


----------



## NullZero

The display is AMOLED?


----------



## Soundofmusic

Just recieved mine today, and I wanna join in on the praise 
  I have never tried a standalone headphone dac/amp previously, so I have no references, but as other say I noticed an instant improvement in clarity and bass output, it brought my M-50's to life (which I were rather disappointed with unamped).
   
  For $81 including shipping to Norway (dealextreme) and the added possibility of extending it with the E9, this is a real bargain!


----------



## swbf2cheater

does anyone use this with a sansa clip and a Ok1?  id love to know how it actually amps off a sansa clip


----------



## Jmin

Just wondering, how much better then the FiiO E5's are they


----------



## A.Mir

I have a Sansa Clip (1st gen) with OLED display and I use it 3-5 days a week when exercising. I've had it for 2½ years and the display works/looks as new. I've turned the brightness down a bit to save power.
   
  To be honest I've never seen an OLED display burn out before. I also have a 3 year old iRiver Clix 2 with AMOLED screen and it still works like a charm. As long as you have the option to turn off the screen I don't see a problem here.


----------



## NullZero

Quote: 





a.mir said:


> I have a Sansa Clip (1st gen) with OLED display and I use it 3-5 days a week when exercising. I've had it for 2½ years and the display works/looks as new. I've turned the brightness down a bit to save power.
> 
> To be honest I've never seen an OLED display burn out before. I also have a 3 year old iRiver Clix 2 with AMOLED screen and it still works like a charm. As long as you have the option to turn off the screen I don't see a problem here.


 

 Yeah, I guess if you're careful with not allowing a static image on screen then there is a much smaller risk of burn-in.
   
  Past incidence of Clip burn in: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39747


----------



## Jack C

Hey guys,
   
  Just a quick note that if you bought your E7 from Micca Store, we are giving out free E7 screen protectors, details here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/513411/micca-store-fiio-e7-e9-headphone-amplifier-bundle-for-199-95/60#post_7110905
   
  Jack


----------



## leninwtigger

I was think about the rubber bands included with the E7. Where can I get another of those? My Sansa Fuze fits kinda funny with just one.


----------



## Jack C

FiiO has not made the rubber bands individually available yet for order, I think.
   
  Jack


----------



## Lorspeaker

not sure if u can link a sansa clip+ to the fiioE7....from my recollection..anyone can verify?


----------



## Rokusha

Hey guys just a couple questions. Probably been asked many times before but just making sure.
   
  For my home setup right now, I use hje900 or m50 with my laptop. The laptop has a generic soundcard which I assume isn't good at all. If what I been researching about DACs are correct, the e7 should bypass the onboard soundcard and deliver a much better sound? And if eventually I want to upgrade my headphones to a higher end, the e7 would be great to buy because with the the synergy it has with the powerful e9 according to other threads right?
   
  And if I want to use the e7 with my portable set up I need a line-out? But since there isn't one for the zune yet (if what I been researching is true), will it work with the cowon j3 (which I might buy over the holidays)?
   
  Sorry for many of these redundant questions. I know that they probably have been asked many times before but I just need some actual confirmation just to be 100% clear on this before I take the plunge for DACs/Amps/Line-outs which I am not familiar with at all.


----------



## FuzzyD

Are any long time owners experiencing much burn-in or degradation of the E7's display? Just got mine this week and I really hate the keylock "feature." The keylock should be changed to a display sleep function or display sleep should be added (through firmware please!). The display should automatically go to sleep after a user-selectable number of seconds like 10, 20, 30, or 60.
   
  If burn-in isn't really seeming like a problem, I'll just leave the display on until they give us this option.


----------



## leninwtigger

I have bee running my E7 with the keylock from day one. I don't mind to wait for a while to unlocked it and access any function.  According to the system timer I have been using my E7 for 20 d 7 h 4 m. No sign of burn-in.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





rokusha said:


> Hey guys just a couple questions. Probably been asked many times before but just making sure.
> 
> For my home setup right now, I use hje900 or m50 with my laptop. The laptop has a generic soundcard which I assume isn't good at all. If what I been researching about DACs are correct, the e7 should bypass the onboard soundcard and deliver a much better sound? And if eventually I want to upgrade my headphones to a higher end, the e7 would be great to buy because with the the synergy it has with the powerful e9 according to other threads right?
> 
> And if I want to use the e7 with my portable set up I need a line-out? But since there isn't one for the zune yet (if what I been researching is true), will it work with the cowon j3 (which I might buy over the holidays)?


 


  YES. (for all questions)
   
  err... not really sure about J3 though.


----------



## Rokusha

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks a bunch! The confirmation is good. Looks like I will be getting the e7 for the holidays


----------



## NullZero

IMO, after listening to the E7 extensively this last week, I'd like to say: discard my opinion that it cannot replace my Xonar D1.  Whilst the Xonar D1 can be fun (especially EQ'ing the sub-bass), on my IE8's, the sound separation on the E7 really shows.  It seems as if the soundstage has widened even further (a bigger soundstage on the IE8? what!?), quite possibly into the 3D realm, and everything just seems much more clean than the Xonar.  On the Xonar, the sound feels rather thick and more in front of you, and distinguishing where each instrument is without bleeding into each other is more difficult than the E7.  I really was quite sceptical that  a USB DAC Amp could improve so much upon the sound card, but I have to give it to the E7 for doing this!  Especially as people have mentioned that they found the synergy with the IE8 quite bad (I don't find it bad at all).


----------



## HonestBlues

As I am retired now and although I am blessed to have a disability pension,my "fun money" is limited.So I am glad to read on these many informative pages that I can add a good sounding amp to my portable device for around 100 bucks.Heck,it took a while for me to just move up to a Sennheiser HD-448 headphone in addition to the Sennheiser EH-150 I have had for a year.I like my 448 but would like to add a little more bass to my music sometimes depending on the recording.This amp may be just the ticket.I can say without reservation that all the reviews and opinions sure help even us folks on limited budgets.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





honestblues said:


> As I am retired now and although I am blessed to have a disability pension,my "fun money" is limited.So I am glad to read on these many informative pages that I can add a good sounding amp to my portable device for around 100 bucks.Heck,it took a while for me to just move up to a Sennheiser HD-448 headphone in addition to the Sennheiser EH-150 I have had for a year.I like my 448 but would like to add a little more bass to my music sometimes depending on the recording.This amp may be just the ticket.I can say without reservation that all the reviews and opinions sure help even us folks on limited budgets.


 


  I run the 448s on the e7, and bass impact was absolutely improved.  The response was already there, but the e7 (with EQ, of course) did the job bringing a little more life to it.
  You won't regret that combo, and a better choice than upgrading the phone at this point IMO.


----------



## HonestBlues

Many thanks for that info R-Audiohead.I am sure that like many folks who read these many informative pages,I get overcome with "gotta-have-itis" but then after checking the dealer or manufacturer sites I get brought down to earth with "sticker-shock". LOL But thankfully there are many less expensive options open to those of us who have champagne tastes tempered by beer budgets.I look forward to adding an amp after the Christmas season and finally hearing for myself what so many here have been enjoying and talking about.


----------



## kiwibuddy

I'm slightly confused by my E7. I received the amp/DAC today and I tried it with my Iphone. To tell you the truth, the SQ sounded so much better without the E7 amp/DAC. Disappointed? Yes, I am. Confused? Yes, I am. Maybe my settings are wrong, butt I tried changing the volume setting from 20 to 60 and nothing changes. The sound quality just sounds so bad... I really have no idea why. Anyone wanna help me find out why or I'm thinking about returning this product.


----------



## ClieOS

May I ask did you use a line-out dock (LOD) or not?


----------



## BIgsurprise

Hey guys, I received my E7 in Sept and I have enjoyed it since.  However, I have a LD MK III coming in Jan and was wondering if I could use the E7 as a dac with the MK III?  Something like PC -> E7 -> MK III -> Phones.
   
  I really don't know if I can or not.  I have searched a lot of not a lot of results.


----------



## ClieOS

bigsurprise said:


> Hey guys, I received my E7 in Sept and I have enjoyed it since.  However, I have a LD MK III coming in Jan and was wondering if I could use the E7 as a dac with the MK III?  Something like PC -> E7 -> MK III -> Phones.
> 
> I really don't know if I can or not.  I have searched a lot of not a lot of results.




Currently E7 can't be used as a DAC only. However the LOD kit is in development and should reach market early next year, which will allow you to use it as DAC only.


----------



## BIgsurprise

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Currently E7 can't be used as a DAC only. However the LOD kit is in development and should reach market early next year, which will allow you to use it as DAC only.


 


  Thanks for the info!


----------



## kyan

Time to get a E9


----------



## boxixg9

Conrthomas said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am hesitant to say my first impressions, because I was using the SC's as said above. I did however plug it in to my PC and plug my 'phones in, and WOW there was an amazing improvement over the headphone out of my M-Audio USB recording platform. I didn't anticipate it to be such a noticeable difference, but the clarity and bass were WAY better than any other sound card I've ever heard.
> ...






Thanks for your instruction! It's good for reference, I got more deep understanding about this part.


----------



## FuzzyD

Quote: 





kiwibuddy said:


> I'm slightly confused by my E7. I received the amp/DAC today and I tried it with my Iphone. To tell you the truth, the SQ sounded so much better without the E7 amp/DAC. Disappointed? Yes, I am. Confused? Yes, I am. Maybe my settings are wrong, butt I tried changing the volume setting from 20 to 60 and nothing changes. The sound quality just sounds so bad... I really have no idea why. Anyone wanna help me find out why or I'm thinking about returning this product.


 


  You definitely want to be connecting the E7 to your iPhone with a LOD, and not using the headphone output on the phone to connect to the E7. I use this and it works great. The SendStation LOD will also let you charge the phone at the same time as you are playing music.
   
  Actually, now that I think about it...you said changing the volume from 20 to 60 does nothing. The only reason I can think of for that happening is you actually are plugging your iPhone into one of the two headphone outputs on the E7. I just tried that myself just to see what even happens and yes it sounds terrible and changing the E7 volume indeed does nothing. Be sure to connect your iPhone to the input on the bottom of the E7.
   
  I just got my E7 about two weeks ago and it's made a definite improvement with my M50s and AD700s.


----------



## voicemaster

Can you use LOD with Ipod touch 4th gen? and which LOD cable will work (if working) for it? I am looking to buy an amp/DAC combo such as E7 for my laptop (home) and Itouch (portable).


----------



## leninwtigger

As mentioned by FuzzyD both Sendstation and and Fiio Offer LOD solutions compatible with Ipods (touch and classic) and other sources. Check their websites.
   
  Personally, I have a FiiO L3 and a Sendstation Pocketdock AV. Both work great with my E7 or my Airbit and my iPod/iPhone.


----------



## Maknut

In keeping up with this thread and using my recently purchased Fiio E5 with my AKG K142's (bugdet sound quality), I have been salivating over this puppy. I'm going to be getting a new laptop soon to replace my comparably gigantic 3 year old one, and (potentially) a tower as well. What are thoughts on the E7 and E9 combo compared to the E7 and this little gizmo for the tower?


----------



## voicemaster

I just ordered E7 along with FiiO L1 cable for my setup. So the setup will be like this: Itough 4th gen -> L1 -> E7 -> Sunrise SW-Xcape for portable use. For home use do I need to use E7 if I have this Art USB Dual Pre (It acts as a DAC for my laptop)? Will it improves the sound? The Art USB Dual Pre definitely improves the sound from my laptop by a lot. My laptop phone out has static noise, hiss and sound tiny compared when using the Art USB, the sound is very clear, warm and I can boost the volume even more than my laptop can do. My 1st priority from getting E7 is for portable use because before I am using the Art DAC, I love my Itouch sound, but now it sounds so tiny and not solid enough to my ear .


----------



## Doorbell

I just ordered the e7 and next month I will be ordering the e9. I honestly need to stop reading these forums. Every time I come on here I end up buying something. I hate you guys


----------



## shadyrocker

Aha! I got FiiO E7 last month and totally loving them. Used them with my RE0s and oh man... I was on Cloud Nine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I didn't get time to review it thoroughly. However, I've been wondering about one thing - How to update the E7 firmware? Tried to google but wasn't lucky to find a good thread that offered latest firmware detail.


----------



## kingpage

Update is not possible without a special kit from FiiO. They said you'd need to send to back for that. But if you bought it last month, it would be from the third batch which is the lastest version anyway. I haven't heard from they saying they are planning on any new version.


----------



## ClieOS

Firmware update doesn't make any change function wise, so there really isn't any real reason to update it.


----------



## Leee

Is it possible to use the Fiio E7 as a portable DAC, by connecting it to a portable player via the mini usb port?
   
  (ie.  Iphone --> proprietary iphone digital connector --> mini usb/usb adaptor ---> Fiio E7 --> Headphones)


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





leee said:


> Is it possible to use the Fiio E7 as a portable DAC, by connecting it to a portable player via the mini usb port?
> 
> (ie.  Iphone --> proprietary iphone digital connector --> mini usb/usb adaptor ---> Fiio E7 --> Headphones)


 
   
  Unfortunately no. The only way it is possible is to connect E7 to an iPad via camera connection kit. AFAIK, the camera connection kit is not compatible with iPhone.


----------



## voicemaster

I have an easy question: Do I need to turn USB charge on when using as a DAC through my laptop or turn it off? I use my E7 as a DAC more than as a portable amp.


----------



## kingpage

I don't think you should charge the battery unless you are going to use it as a portable afterwards, because constant charges and discharges deteriorate the batttery a lot.
   
  There are online articles that concluded experimentally that storing Lithium-ion battery at 40% and at a cool temperature (charging produces heat) can ensure a longer longevity.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Is it worth it to upgrade from a GammaY1 lite>>Pa2v2 to the Fiio e7? I'll be using it with Alessandro MS1i and Etymotic MC5's. Have there been any comparisons already made to this?


----------



## leninwtigger

I just want to mention that I got my E7 screen protector last december. Now I feel that the E7 is well protected. Thanks to Jack-Micca and all the Micca Team!


----------



## Jack C

Glad to hear that.
   
  All of the E7's we are shipping now should come with the screen protectors in the package.
   
  The screen protector in combination with the silicone case really makes the E7 a pretty rugged little device. I have one with me every day driving T50RPs off of my laptop, which are my "I don't care if they get pinched" headphones.
   
  Jack


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Is it worth it to upgrade from a GammaY1 lite>>Pa2v2 to the Fiio e7? I'll be using it with Alessandro MS1i and Etymotic MC5's. Have there been any comparisons already made to this?


 

 I'd say that's probably a downgrade. The γ1 is a probably one of the best VFMs in DACs (esp. if you DIY it) and the PA2v2 is a very well-considered amp. I would say that the combo you have is probably well beyond the E7 (not that the E7 is bad, just that the other two are so good).


----------



## EazyWeazy3

Technically it comes with two screen protectors. There is a protective film that is already on the E7 when you receive it, and another one that is with the rest of the contents that you can apply yourself.
   
  I was also quite surprised it came with a nice little sleeve also. I was completely blown away by the E7 in terms of sound quality, quality of the product, and all of its accessories which are included.
   
  A steal at $100 imho.
   
  I ordered from Micca via Amazon. Thank you!
  
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> All of the E7's we are shipping now should come with the screen protectors in the package.
> 
> ...


----------



## A.Mir

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> I don't think you should charge the battery unless you are going to use it as a portable afterwards, because constant charges and discharges deteriorate the batttery a lot.
> 
> There are online articles that concluded experimentally that keeping Lithium-ion battery at 40% and at a cool temperature (charging produces heat) can ensure a longer longevity.


 

  
  Well, keeping the E7 charged constantly isn't good for the battery either. The right way to keep your batteries healthy is to charge it, let it go down to approximately 10% and then charge it again. By the way, Lithium-ion batteries can't be compared to the "newer" Li-poly when it comes to saving space and charge/discharge cycles.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





a.mir said:


> Well, keeping the E7 charged constantly isn't good for the battery either. The right way to keep your batteries healthy is to charge it, let it go down to approximately 10% and then charge it again. By the way, Lithium-ion batteries can't be compared to the "newer" Li-poly when it comes to saving space and charge/discharge cycles.


 
*Not *keeping E7 *charged*. I never used the word "charged", so please don't take my word out of context. I admit the wording could cause some confusion. I said "keeping Lithium-ion battery at 40%", keep as in store, in other words, "storing Lithium-ion battery at 40%". Perhaps, an article like this would help explain the science behind it.
   
  I edited my previous post to the word "store" instead now. Besides, how can anyone "keep" a device charged at a certain level? Think about it logically, there isn't a device like that that would allow you to do that because charging will always increase the battery level even if you are using the device unless the device is designed not to be used when charging. Think about laptops, for example.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





doorbell said:


> I just ordered the e7 and next month I will be ordering the e9. I honestly need to stop reading these forums. Every time I come on here I end up buying something. I hate you guys


 


  I know don't you just hate them all lol. Creating audio junkies one at a time


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





royal2000h said:


> Is this just working plug and play for you guys?
> 
> I got the E7 today... and I plug it into my HP laptop with Windows 7.. and the drivers installed fine, It showed the DAC installing... but music still comes out of the speakers, not the E7.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
  Did you connect your speakers to the 3.5 jack on the Fiio. I also disabled my sound card to make sure no interference although it may not be a requirement. The Fiio is definitely superior to the Xi-Fi sound cards from creative. I would like to learn how to connect my Z5500 speakers to it as well as I know they will sound way better than the  Xi-Fi


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> does anyone use this with a sansa clip and a Ok1?  id love to know how it actually amps off a sansa clip


 


  It will work great with a Sansa clip as the clip has the same sound card as the Fuze (which I have) but that really doesn't matter as you want to connect the clip to the Fiio via (LOD) Line Out Dock which you can purchase from Fiio. That will allow you to bypass the amp on the Clip and only use the Fiios amp for best sound quality. Just make sure the Clip has the same plug the Fuze uses; the Sansa (LOD) works with the Fuze but I don't own a clip so not sure if the plugs are different. If they are compatible you will be in heaven. Just hope you got good headphones to fully utilize the magical Fiio lol. Sansa for the win.


----------



## bynekm

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Exactly. Same here ) It's been only 3 weeks since i have discovered the form but I' ve bought ath m50 and ad700 and now am 1 click away from an e7 and sunrise sw-xcape combo order ) Such a dangerous forum it is. But it goes without saying that i am so glad that i have discovered it.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





bynekm said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah I love my sennheiser IE8's in combination with the Fiio E7. I will definitely be getting the E9 later down the road when I can afford to. The bose IE2 are remarkably good with the Fiio as well.


----------



## zyzyx

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't think one can get a line out signal with a Clip, unlike the Fuze. I'm not 100% sure on that, though.


----------



## Tatakai All

After reading through this thread, I feel soundly confident in my recent purchase of a HD 595's, E7 and L3. This is my first step into hifi and an awesome and noticeable upgrade from my HD 201's which I really enjoyed. I can't really review on the E7's since I'm totally new to all this, but I am very impressed and also enjoying all the new sounds and quality I didn't know was there. Songs just sound so much more better and clearer. I'm still in the burning-in stage and really stoked to know that it's only going to get better.


----------



## ajreynol

Been enjoying my E7 since September and my E9 for a couple of weeks.
   
  Thanks, Mr. Micca.  Looking forward to doing business with you all in the future.  1st class operation over there (I ordered both components from them).  Anyway, I have no complaints about either component.  DAC has hissing or background noise and is much clearer than my MacBook Pro's built-in soundcard.  It's significantly more powerful as well.  The only thing my E9 couldn't drive in my sig was the HD 650.  At max volume, it was at a comfortable volume level, but not couldn't get LOUD.  With the E9, the HD650's are driven on the LOW gain setting and at only half volume (dial at 11 o'clock or noon).
   
  It's a great combo if you want a neutral dac and amp.  I that's what you're looking for, I wouldn't spend a dime more.  I, however, am now looking for something with a bit more color so I'm not quite finished with my Amp purchasing like I had hoped I would be.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





ajreynol said:


> DAC has hissing or background noise and is much clearer than my MacBook Pro's built-in soundcard.  It's significantly more powerful as well.  The only thing my E9 couldn't drive in my sig was the HD 650.


 

 A couple of typos there, *"no* hissing or background noise" and *"E7 *couldn't drive in my sig was the HD 650". You are welcome.


----------



## A.Mir

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cool, he scared me a little when he said the E9 couldn't drive his HD 650.
   
  This might sound like a dumb question but who's the E9 for? Is it just more powerful or is the amplification also better? I have the E7 and I'm really satisfied. I would love to buy the E9 (because it looks cool and I love gadgets) but I wouldn't really know what to use it for.


----------



## rutze

To make the FiioE7 work properly.Connect the FiioE7 before you switch on the laptop and it will work fine.Use it for 4Weeks as high as you can and you will find that the music becomes better.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





a.mir said:


> Cool, he scared me a little when he said the E9 couldn't drive his HD 650.
> This might sound like a dumb question but who's the E9 for? Is it just more powerful or is the amplification also better? I have the E7 and I'm really satisfied. I would love to buy the E9 (because it looks cool and I love gadgets) but I wouldn't really know what to use it for.


 

 I don't have E9, but I heard E9 has a better amp since it's a desktop amp. E7 + E9 are can drive anything basically, as well as many desktop amps that cost a few times more, as some people have mentioned. E9 is for headphones that have very high impedance (such as more than 200 ohm) and/or low sensitivity so they demand a lot of power to drive them properly. Otherwise, they will sound anemic.


----------



## rysiek

x2 bynekm's comments! oh, what a dangerouse place! but what a place! in my first few months I've emailled and met some great forum members and people in the trade and exchanged a christams cd with drclaw in mississippi! along with asgard ... c/a dacmagic ... ath-ad700 ... yuin pk3s ... and i've just pulled the trigger on an E7 with L3 LOD ... can't wait for the '5 days' delivery to complete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks to everyone here for making head-fi such a great place 'to be' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  rysiek


----------



## Kevinchen

You can select the output audio device on your computer,usually in the player performance,    .,
   
  you can select main sound driver,and double click the sound in the playlist.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





leninwtigger said:


> I have bee running my E7 with the keylock from day one. I don't mind to wait for a while to unlocked it and access any function.  According to the system timer I have been using my E7 for 20 d 7 h 4 m. No sign of burn-in.


 


  What do you mean by burn in? You mean the sound quality of eh E7 will improve with more use. If that's the case I will be running this baby 24/7 lol


----------



## leninwtigger

Quote: 





rutze said:


> To make the FiioE7 work properly.Connect the FiioE7 before you switch on the laptop and it will work fine.Use it for 4Weeks as high as you can and you will find that the music becomes better.


 


  For Mac OS X there is this little free app called SoundSource. It helps switching between internal soundcard or any USB plugged device. Quite useful.


----------



## leninwtigger

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Actually, I was referring to the concerns that the screen gets "burn" by continuous use. In regard to sound quality improvement, I haven't appreciate any. However, I just change source and headphones often so changes might be "diluted" just because of that.


----------



## Jube

Quote: 





leninwtigger said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 To avoid that burning effect of the screen you can set an autolock which automatically turns off the screen after a set amount of time. You have to hold the Menu button then to unlock the device again. I wish it would just turn off the screen automatically without having to unlock it, but its not that big of a hassle.


----------



## reckca

Hello everyone, I do not know if anyone can help me.
 My e7, died while I used it with the keypad lock and block recharge.
 Connected to the usb, not a sign of recovery, as if he had locked the software, even the reset will not unlock.
 Do You give me some advice?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





reckca said:


> Hello everyone, I do not know if anyone can help me.
> My e7, died while I used it with the keypad lock and block recharge.
> Connected to the usb, not a sign of recovery, as if he had locked the software, even the reset will not unlock.
> Do You give me some advice?


 

 Please connect the E7 to the USB power supply, and make sure the connection is ok, charing the E7 for about 2 hours, and them reset it through the reset key ( on the top of the E7 through the reset hole)!
   
  If it still can not recover, please contact our sales agent who sold the E7 to you, they will help you solve the problem by repair or replacement!


----------



## reckca

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thanks.
 I managed to recharge it with the reset button pressed for the first half hour


----------



## leninwtigger

Quote: 





jube said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yeap, I do that always. And I agree, it is but a minor hassle.


----------



## Jack C

I don't turn off my E7 any more, even over weekends. I just leave it connected to the computer and turned on. The battery lasts long enough that even though my computer's USB ports do not provide power when turned off, the E7 survives on its own for days.
   
  Having to unlock is a minor inconvenience, yes.
   
  Jack


----------



## MS3boostin

Hello, I am considering purchasing a e7 to compliment my M-50's and a future set of headphones.
   
  I am currently running 320kbs files through my HTC EVO 4g android phone out of the standard headphone out. I have noticed everyone suggesting an LOD for iPhone/apple products and after research I can't find any discussion about this for android based phones. My EVO has a mini hdmi out (probably not related to audio) and a a mini USB cable (which is used for charging as well as docking with computer just as the iPhones does [which I have owned as well]). My question is, in order to bypass the EVO's standard DAC that it puts out via the standard 3.5mm headphone jack, do I need extra cabling (LOD) or can i just get a mini USB to USB to connect it to the e7 DAC and engage that function?
   
  Thanks for the help.


----------



## matryx

MP4nation https://www.mp4nation.net has the FiiO E7 for $85
  There's also some coupons you guys can use here https://www.mp4nation.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21051
   
  You can get the FiiO E7 + FiiO E9 + FiiO L2 Combo for $191.23 - 5% coupon (039dd5261f) + free shipping.
   
  The best deal so f that I can find.


----------



## omnicron

Recently purchased some Yuin PK1's and had a Fiio E5 laying around that I was using to drive them.  
   
  While they sound ok, I feel like I could be using a better amp to drive them.  Looking to see if anyone is using a Fioo E7 to drive PK1's or is that a little overkill?  
   
  Mostly listening through ipod/iphone and macbook air.  
   
  Thanks!


----------



## zhouf

How well do you guys think the e7 would match up with a pair of h595's?


----------



## Croozer

I have the E7/E9 system, the E9 went south and I have been using the E7, it sounds very good with the Denon's, I set the bass boost at 2 and jam, the E9 definitely adds more power but the E7 can get uncomfortably loud.


----------



## Kiwikat

So is it bad that I set the EQ setting back down to 0 (from 1) after listening for a couple of weeks?  What setting do you guys use?


----------



## kingpage

Between 0 and 1. If the bass is too much, I would switch to 0.


----------



## audionewbi

I have developed an audible hissing sound on my right channel passing vol 10, is this normal? 
  This problem is there only when E7 is not on dock(E9), but when I use this as a portable DAC/amp that is when the problem of hissing begins for me


----------



## Speedv1

Hey guys,
   
  I currently have a Fiio E5, and I wasn't too worried when I was only looking to drive my ATH-M50/Shure 750DJ, but now that I've bought an Ultrasone Pro 750 I'm thinking to move up to the Fiio e7. Any opinions on how these two match up?
   
  Cheers.


----------



## darkninja67

Just ordered this amp for my notebook.
  Is anyone using Beyerdynamic DT880s with the E7??


----------



## leninwtigger

Quote: 





zhouf said:


> How well do you guys think the e7 would match up with a pair of h595's?


 


  I am not sure I hear any benefits of having the HD 595 connected to my E7. I haven't test that seriously, it is just that going from my MBP audiojack to the E7 I don't hear an obvious difference. Just as a baseline, I use my E7 at very low volumes topping at 5-7. 
  Maybe the HD 595 are very forgiving.


----------



## lee730

Thank you very much I didn't know the feature was for that until just reading this post. Hopefully I haven't burned the screen in now that I think of it. Had this device since early January 
  
  Quote: 





jube said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElcomeSoft

How well does the E7 hold up in a portable setup with mobile phone (HTC HD2) as source and single-driver custom IEM's? (FLAC file quality typically)
   
  Whilst waiting for my custom's to arrive, I'm pondering whether I want to keep the Fiio E5 I have (primarily as a handy-dandy volume controller), step up to an E7 or just stay stock.
   
  The customs should be easily driven by the phone as suggested by the manufacturer however I'm wondering if there will be tangible benefits to the E7 over an E7 or just stock in my situation.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





darkninja67 said:


> Just ordered this amp for my notebook.
> Is anyone using Beyerdynamic DT880s with the E7??


 
   
  I have DT880/600's, which sounds good with the E7 but the E7 just doesn't have enough power to drive it to very high volume. If you have the 32 Ohm version it may be good, however.
   
  Jack


----------



## diodiel

im looking to buy e7 and/or e9 to improve my sound system ^_^ do you guys know the best deals for them right now?


----------



## EazyWeazy3

When I plug my E7 into my Macbook, all it does is charge.
   
  How do I use it as a DAC?


----------



## kingpage

You need to choose E7 as your output on the computer (Mac equivalent of control panel or sound device).


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





eazyweazy3 said:


> When I plug my E7 into my Macbook, all it does is charge.
> 
> How do I use it as a DAC?


 
   
  Follow this:
   
  Apple icon >> System Preferences >> Sound >> Then look for "USB Audio DAC" and double click on it. Your mac will remember from now on to use your E7 when it is plugged in. (I saw the post above me, but as I'm running OSX I figured I'd give you the exacts lol)


----------



## leninwtigger

Quote: 





speedv1 said:


> Follow this:
> 
> Apple icon >> System Preferences >> Sound >> Then look for "USB Audio DAC" and double click on it. Your mac will remember from now on to use your E7 when it is plugged in. (I saw the post above me, but as I'm running OSX I figured I'd give you the exacts lol)


 


  The is also a nice free app from Rogue Amoeba that let's you do that from you Apple Menu:
   
  http://www.rogueamoeba.com/freebies/


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





leninwtigger said:


> The is also a nice free app from Rogue Amoeba that let's you do that from you Apple Menu:
> 
> http://www.rogueamoeba.com/freebies/


 

  
  Hey nice find! I won't personally install it because if the E7 is plugged in then it's in use (I have a wall charger for it), but for those who use their laptops to charge it but don't want to use it that's a great little tool.


----------



## abhisheknath

Quote: 





jack c said:


> I have DT880/600's, which sounds good with the E7 but the E7 just doesn't have enough power to drive it to very high volume. If you have the 32 Ohm version it may be good, however.
> 
> Jack


 
   
  Thanks this is great news. I just picked up an e7/e9 combo for my 250ohm dt880 pros and I was anxious about this =).


----------



## diodiel

does fiio37support 24bit/192khz?
   
  i just read its dac chip wm8740 but i dont really know much about these things so yea..


----------



## kingpage

No, E7 doesn't support 24bit/192kHz.


----------



## diodiel

Ohh isee thanks I hope it pairs good with hd25-1ii


----------



## Styles

[size=small]I’m new still to head-fi and admitting I’m audiophile geek on my way to having a collection and working toward super-geekdom.  Im sitting here in the Seattle airport on a stop to Chicago.  I just bought and received my Fiio E9 and E7 this week.  For this trip I had planned on using my newly ordered Audio Technica ATH-M50s that I ordered over night last Friday from Ace Photo Digital thru amazon and did not get in time before I left today…. Bleh.  Instead I brought with me my IE beats that were given to me as a gift.  I really don’t like IEM’s as NONE of them fit and I know what the general feeling is for monster beats equipment in general but anyway, they were free.  I just wanted to add to this review of the E7.  Beast is the first word that comes to mind. Even though I’m new to this world of audio and I’m using these beats, I’m still happy on these flights.  I’m using the E7 with my iPhone and it is sick.  I have the biggest package of different size tips you have ever seen for IEM and I’m making it work.  The E7 is pumping every song in a way that wishes I had loaded more music on my phone before I left.  [/size]
  [size=small]In the end I look forward to the day that I can have a collection of amps both portable and desktop but for now this is the best $100 I’ve spent in a while.  On a side note, I called Ace Photo Digital to get some shipping info yesterday and they said my M50s were to ship then and I would have had them today.  When they didn’t come I called them for an update and they said they shipped today.  I expressed disappointment as I would be gone out of town and wanted them for this trip before I got off the phone.  While at my home airport I received an email from the associate that I spoke to telling me to let her know when I get home and get the phones as she was going to credit me for the overnight shipping to ground price![/size]


----------



## keanders21

I got my E7 about a month ago, 50 hours or so in and it is sounding good paired up with my Ipad and my Grados!


----------



## Smallville

I just received my E7 yesterday and it's a good step up from my onboard sound on my laptop. I have a couple questions though:
   
  1. Does the E7 run on battery when plugged in via USB with USB Charge off?
  2. Is the DAC only usable when plugged into my laptop via USB?
  3. I cannot seem to find the "Total Run Time" on my E7. I scrolled through the menu a couple times but haven't seen it yet. Is it hidden somewhere else?


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





smallville said:


> I just received my E7 yesterday and it's a good step up from my onboard sound on my laptop. I have a couple questions though:
> 
> 1. Does the E7 run on battery when plugged in via USB with USB Charge off?
> 2. Is the DAC only usable when plugged into my laptop via USB?
> 3. I cannot seem to find the "Total Run Time" on my E7. I scrolled through the menu a couple times but haven't seen it yet. Is it hidden somewhere else?


 

 1. I believe it does, yes.
  2. The DAC only works through USB
  3. Go to: "System Run" >> "Run Time".. voila.


----------



## Smallville

Thanks. That cleared up a lot. 
  
  Quote: 





speedv1 said:


> 1. I believe it does, yes.
> 2. The DAC only works through USB
> 3. Go to: "System Run" >> "Run Time".. voila.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





smallville said:


> I just received my E7 yesterday and it's a good step up from my onboard sound on my laptop. I have a couple questions though:
> 
> 1. Does the E7 run on battery when plugged in via USB with USB Charge off?
> 2. Is the DAC only usable when plugged into my laptop via USB?
> 3. I cannot seem to find the "Total Run Time" on my E7. I scrolled through the menu a couple times but haven't seen it yet. Is it hidden somewhere else?


 

 1. No! Unless you are using AUX. It is powered by the computer when you use the DAC+amp, regardless of the USB charge status.


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> 1. No! Unless you are using AUX. It is powered by the computer when you use the DAC+amp, regardless of the USB charge status.


 


 Mm I wasn't sure.. so I threw in the "I believe" lol, I figured someone else would chime in. What's the point of this then?


----------



## kingpage

The point is that E7 no longer acts as a portable device; it becomes a desktop device like any other USB powered gadgets. It is also good for the longevity of the battery, if you don't constantly charge the battery when you are not going to take it out. That's whyit is best to turn the charge off unless it is necessary to have a fully charged battery.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

I've had an E7/E9 for a couple months now.  It's a bunch of bang for the buck.  My biggest complaint is that the E7 doesn't have a line out so that you can use it as a stand alone DAC.


----------



## kingpage

Have you heard that a LOD for E7, called L7, will be released very soon around time when E11 is out?


----------



## diodiel

i just got mine yesterday! its pretty cool although it just sounds similar as my htr5650 which supports 24/96, but iono if the resolution alone beats fiio E7. but anyways im keeping this, for transportable/portable use ^_^ ill use this until i can get my hands on those E17 that will support 24/96 hopefully ill have a job until then. 
   
  E7 looked really cool in person tho! does it need burn-in too like the headphones?


----------



## drowst

I was just wondering about the volume settings you guys use. I just picked up an E7 (used from another head-fier, woot!), and I'm using it solely plugged in as a USB DAC. I tried both AD700s and Shure SRH840s - in both cases, setting the volume to 1 (yes, one) on the E7 put them at slightly louder than I usually listen to music. Is that normal, or is something on my PC configured strangely?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





drowst said:


> I was just wondering about the volume settings you guys use. I just picked up an E7 (used from another head-fier, woot!), and I'm using it solely plugged in as a USB DAC. I tried both AD700s and Shure SRH840s - in both cases, setting the volume to 1 (yes, one) on the E7 put them at slightly louder than I usually listen to music. Is that normal, or is something on my PC configured strangely?


 
  Unless you usually listen to extremely low volume, I don't think that's normal. I have to use about volume 10~12 and can easily go up to 20 for my AD700. You might want to check all your software setting.


----------



## kingpage

Some audio decoders have a volume normalisation of up to 400%, so you might want to use either foobar2000 or diable all the extra processing done to your music.


----------



## SpecterJin

I'd suggest people who are looking to get E7 cough up a few bux more and get iBasso T3/T3D
  I have a much better experience with the iBasso's


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





specterjin said:


> I'd suggest people who are looking to get E7 cough up a few bux more and get iBasso T3/T3D
> I have a much better experience with the iBasso's


 

 That still depends on whether you are looking for an amp+DAC or amp alone.


----------



## diodiel

yup but then again for amp alone, e11 is something to look forward too ^_^


----------



## leninwtigger

Quote: 





drowst said:


> I was just wondering about the volume settings you guys use. I just picked up an E7 (used from another head-fier, woot!), and I'm using it solely plugged in as a USB DAC. I tried both AD700s and Shure SRH840s - in both cases, setting the volume to 1 (yes, one) on the E7 put them at slightly louder than I usually listen to music. Is that normal, or is something on my PC configured strangely?


 

 I only use my E7 at volume 1 when I use my Shure SE530s. Now, I do that but one my Mac and with my iPod. On the Mac volume settings depend on the apps. System volume does not affect the E7 but iTunes does as well as VLC and Safari but not all volumes seem to have the same scale.


----------



## dailysmoker

guys my z-2300 is only powered by a onboard soundcard but when i connect my e5 between my pc and z-2300 the bass becomes louder and it does not need that so it's better without is this also the case with the e7....? i think not but wanna know for sure


----------



## kingpage

Is the bass boost button off or on? If it's off, then E7 will have a similar effect. That's the full "potential" of z-2300, not due to a changed frequency response (unless bass boost is on) where a stronge signal is received by your speakers. You might want to consider another audiophile-approved speakers such as Audioengine A2 because your z-2300'sub is known to have muddy, overpowering bass, with some average speakers (or any logitech audio systems for that matter).


----------



## Smuul

Have some questions here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.How much does the E7 really amp headphones, while connected to iPod or some other device like that? I mean, for example, when I would connect XB700's to it, would it amp the volume like twice, 3 times or even more o.O? Also wanted to ask such thing, is it worth to buy an E7 + E9 combo for XB700's, like does it make a lot difference from just an ordinary PC soundcard?


----------



## JRG1990

For speakers the E7 isn't suitable, it can't provide a proper line output it was made for headphones for a proper line out you need the E9.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





smuul said:


> Have some questions here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The gain of E7 is around 5dB, so under twice the increased perceived volume.


----------



## tme110

There is a line-out adapter coming for the e7 - it's almost out.


----------



## tme110

wow a volume of 1?  I think I'm at around 30 with my grados sometime and 50 with my hd650's.  It gets really annoying to push that button from the default of 10 each time.  But if you're at 1 I wouldn't imagine the amping is doing much for you??


----------



## kingpage

You do know there is an option with leaving the volume at the level you last used in the firmware, right?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> There is a line-out adapter coming for the e7 - it's almost out.


 

 We already send out L7 to some sales agents, please ask your local seller to see when they will order it and when it will arrive.


----------



## dailysmoker

i think the bass boost was off i hope cause the z-2300 is just a standard audio set and really don't know if it needs a good dac/amp cause i did not like the sound of the E5 with my pc on my x-fi it's a beast ....if you have a good audio set that would sure get better with the E7 so i hope my z-2300 will sound better with it and that the bass does not become more bassier.....


----------



## matto

I have an envy 14 and the hiss that comes out of the 3.5mm output or what ever you call it is ridiculously annoying and I believe it really plays up with my speakers, I'm thinkin whether I should opt for the E7 or E9, I'm thinking about getting the Audioengine A5's soon and I think my onboard sound card is not worthy of the A5's. Thanks.


----------



## shlvshlv

I had the chance to hear and compare Eric Clapton's "Change The World" using two setups:
   
  1) iPad headphone out -> ATH-M50
  2) iPad camera kit -> Fiio E7 -> ATH-M50
   
  On several attempts the difference was very hard to find, but I think I managed to feel some of them (I could be wrong!)
   
  1) The M50 already does a good job on its own, and the sound is very clear with or without the E7 - I can hear all instruments.  At first it sounded like a perceived difference in EQ setting, but I think I need to articulate it better.  With E7, the mids (ie. piano and guitars in the background) appear generally weaker (but not significantly), but in sections with strong mids the E7 improves the 'attack' and this might be one reason why the vocals sounded better here.  As I increase the volume on E7, the amp nicely restores the weak mids (I would say up to 80-90% becomes comparable to mids using headphone out).  Sometimes this characteristic may be good for songs with very forceful mids.
  2) Hi-hats and cymbals are more controlled with E7, making it easier to listen to the song at louder volumes.  I think it can still do better in this department, I needed more presence here.
  3) Bass is a little more confident on the E7.  For bassheads, I think the Lv 1 bass boost setting is going to be a delight.  Lv 2 and Lv 3 are too much for my taste.
  4) E7 provides better instrument separation (The effect is more apparent in Gwen Stefani's "Hella Good").  From time to time, some instruments will try to 'sing' and attract your attention. I may be exaggerating, but I guess this is an area where the better amps might outperform E7, and this is also a clear area where E7 outperforms E5.
  5) As others would say the soundstage is a little wider (but I tend to think this is due to the better instrument separation).
   
  Overall, the difference isn't something a casual listener might appreciate, but the slight (not tiny!) improvement for my M50 is a very welcome one.  I agree with a lot of people who posted here that it's definitely a steal (that is, when compared to competing amps which are generally expensive).  In most (if not all) cases, I prefer music on my M50's with the E7.
   
  Anyone with experience on E7+E9 paired with M50?  I wonder if there's still gonna be improvements or if it is just louder (?)


----------



## AlbinoDino

do you have to have a computer to use this amp? Or can you plug it into a wall outlet


----------



## daveathall

Quote: 





albinodino said:


> do you have to have a computer to use this amp? Or can you plug it into a wall outlet


 


  It needs a computer to charge it using the USB. No outlet to wall socket.


----------



## adktitan

Quote: 





daveathall said:


> It needs a computer to charge it using the USB. No outlet to wall socket.


 


 The above quote is False. This can charge using a wall socket as long as you have an adaptor like a iPhone charger that takes the USB cord in one end and wall socket in the other.


----------



## daveathall

I stand corrected.


----------



## jtaylor991

I just bought a DarkVoice 337 and I need a DAC. Can this hold me over as only a DAC until I can afford a Cambridge DacMagic? And how could I set it up as just a DAC so i'm not double amping?


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





adktitan said:


> The above quote is False. This can charge using a wall socket as long as you have an adaptor like a iPhone charger that takes the USB cord in one end and wall socket in the other.


 
   
  To the original question, the answer was very much correct. Can healthy people have three hands? No. "That is false. You can surgically transplant a hand of your twin brother to your body." With an adaptor, many things are possible. Can a laptop take AA batteries? Yes, according to your logic, because "as long as you have" an battery holder or two and 13 to 16 AA batteries as well as the right DC connector size, this will bring the voltage to about 19VDC; voila, you can power your laptop using AA batteries.
   

  
  Quote: 





daveathall said:


> I stand corrected.


 


 I don't see the need.


----------



## adktitan

Quote: 





albinodino said:


> do you have to have a computer to use this amp? Or can you plug it into a wall outlet


 


   


  Quote: 





daveathall said:


> It needs a computer to charge it using the USB. No outlet to wall socket.


 


   


  Quote: 





kingpage said:


> To the original question, the answer was very much correct. Can healthy people have three hands? No. "That is false. You can surgically transplant a hand of your twin brother to your body." With an adaptor, many things are possible. Can a laptop take AA batteries? Yes, according to your logic, because "as long as you have" an battery holder or two and 13 to 16 AA batteries as well as the right DC connector size, this will bring the voltage to about 19VDC; voila, you can power your laptop using AA batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The original question asked if it could be charged using a wall outlet and if you needed a computer to use the amp. The answer given was that you needed a computer to charge via USB and that it needs a computer to use the amp.
   
  The answer that it needs a computer and cannot be charged via wall outlet is false. It does not need a computer to either use the amp or to charge. You do not need either to use the amp. I think your analogy of three hands and the nonsense following is you looking for POV argument and trolling. Sorry to drag you into this daveathall...not your fault potatoes potatoes...


----------



## bala

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I just bought a DarkVoice 337 and I need a DAC. Can this hold me over as only a DAC until I can afford a Cambridge DacMagic? And how could I set it up as just a DAC so i'm not double amping?


 


   It definitely can, get the Fiio L7 line-out adapter as well for the E7 and you're all set - you can get an un-amped/DAC processed signal out and can pass it onto the Darkvoice.


----------



## harry0228

is this fiio e7 suitable for my sennheiser hd 518?


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





adktitan said:


> The original question asked if it could be charged using a wall outlet and if you needed a computer to use the amp. The answer given was that you needed a computer to charge via USB and that it needs a computer to use the amp.
> 
> The answer that it needs a computer and cannot be charged via wall outlet is false. It does not need a computer to either use the amp or to charge. You do not need either to use the amp. I think your analogy of three hands and the nonsense following is you looking for POV argument and trolling. Sorry to drag you into this daveathall...not your fault potatoes potatoes...


 

 With what comes with package and no additional tools/accessories, the amp is designed to be used with a computer. The original answer was not "false" per se as you put it, but appropriate. I only had an issue that you said it was "false" when clearly you were merely pointing out there is an alternative (key word) to that, whereby if someone has a USB charger one can use E7 without a computer. I am not sure why you said I was trolling. My examples may have been a bit of an exaggeration to ilustrate the point that the original answer was not "wrong" at all. He didn't say a computer is needed no matter what, but he just gave the obvious answer. You don't have to put someone down to make your advice sound better. I wanted to say both answers are fine, although you did say something contructive while demolishing someone else's effort.


----------



## bala

Quote: 





harry0228 said:


> is this fiio e7 suitable for my sennheiser hd 518?


 


   Yes, the E7 will definitely drive your 518!


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





shlvshlv said:


> I had the chance to hear and compare Eric Clapton's "Change The World" using two setups:
> 
> 1) iPad headphone out -> ATH-M50
> 2) iPad camera kit -> Fiio E7 -> ATH-M50
> ...


 

 Further improvements going along the lines you mentioned above. The M50 is not a headphone that benefits much from amping but the ones you mentioned above geometrically increase with the E9. In addition to a few more changes.. E9 is a great amp, makes the mids a lot more liquid and effortless compared to the E7. The congestion disappears slightly, becoming a bit more open, but it's not a drastic change.


----------



## gmoney80

Hey guys,
   
  What do you guys think of the following setup:
  AKG 271 mk2
  Fiio E7
  ipad
   
  I listen to a lot of jazz and rock I know it wont be a night and day difference but i want to give it a shot.  What cable would i need to get to connect the ipad and E7 to get the best sound?  Thanks!


----------



## tme110

in case it helps:
  http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L7-Line-Dock-Cable/dp/B004QVNS0S/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IRNLSBQSWI1EV&colid=RPJ4V4B1D9FA
  
  Quote: 





bala said:


> It definitely can, get the Fiio L7 line-out adapter as well for the E7 and you're all set - you can get an un-amped/DAC processed signal out and can pass it onto the Darkvoice.


----------



## VioletConqueror

Quote: 





mochan said:


> Further improvements going along the lines you mentioned above. The M50 is not a headphone that benefits much from amping but the ones you mentioned above geometrically increase with the E9. In addition to a few more changes.. E9 is a great amp, makes the mids a lot more liquid and effortless compared to the E7. The congestion disappears slightly, becoming a bit more open, but it's not a drastic change.


 

     I was curious about this. There seems to be a consensus that the e7 is a bit warm. I have a700's which tend to be a bit warm on their own, and I was worried about some bad synergy there. This didn't seem to bother the op though. I was thinking the E9 would solve that problem, any other thoughts about this? Do you think the warmness is mostly from the DAC or the amp in the E7? I'm afraid of spending the extra for the combo from Micca's if all the E9 does is make it louder with any real SQ changes (volume is almost certainly not a concern).
   
     Oh, and speaking of making it louder...would the E9 be _too_ loud for efficient cans or IEMs? If its designed for high-impedence and people are listening to things like hd650's on the low gain setting I'm afraid it'l be too loud, or else I'll have to keep the amp so far out of its "sweet-spot" (which I read somewhere was around 9-11 o'clock) that it wont reach its potential. I tend to listen to things much quieter than many other people I've met (I like having good hearing and I have hp's on nearly all day).


----------



## gmoney80

hey guys, i got my e7 hooked up to my ipad via the camera connection kit and it worked amazingly the first time i plugged it in, crisp highs and amazing lows on my akg's.  But i hooked it up today and it will not work at all, i have tried everything.  I have usb charge off and have followed every procedure in the little guide book to no avail.  It is not the camera kit because i plugged my camera in via usb with the supplied usb cable from fiio and everything uploaded which led me to believe that it is not the connection kit or the usb cable.  The e7 works fine with the l3 line out kit so what is the deal with this thing.  Has anyone had a similar experience?  Thanks!


----------



## gmoney80

ok well even though the usb charge is off it still shows the lightning bolt next to the off sign is this supposed to look like this?


----------



## Jack C

Hi
   
  Can you try connecting it to a computer and see if the E7 works that way? 
   
  The little lighting bolt will show up even though charging has been turned off, so that's correct.
   
  Jack


----------



## jinx20001

hi guys looking to buy an amp right around this price for my sennheiser IE8, it doesnt need amplifying however anything that will give me that extra detail and quality is worth it for me, i already have the E5 and well it does fill out the bass but gets messy with high volume, would you guys recommend this E7 for me?
   
  if there is something similarly priced that will suit these higher sensitivity IEM's better please lead the way, something easy to purchase in the UK would also be an advantage.
   
  i should point out the only real problems i have with the setup is im using a cowon D2 which in my opinion falls off in the bass frequencies alot, the IE8 are trying to kick the lows out but the D2 isnt providing them, ofcourse with the D2 there is no other output besides the crappy headphone out, any solutions for me guys, thanks for the help.


----------



## gmoney80

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you try connecting it to a computer and see if the E7 works that way?
> 
> ...


 

 ill give that a shot later tonight and report back.  Thanks


----------



## gmoney80

Well just plugged the e7 into my work computer running windows XP and selected it in the device manager and its a no go, i think the dac portion of my e7 may be dead, because it will charge through the usb port but will not play music through it, and like i said in my above post i used the camera kit to download pics with the supplied Fiio usb cable and with another so it cant be either of those.  Luckily i purchased it through a authorized retailer(micca) so hopefully i can get a new one because this thing is amazing with the l3 connected to my ipad.


----------



## Jack C

Hey,
   
  If it doesn't work connected to a computer either, then we need to get it exchanged.  Contact our support email and we'll get this taken care of.
   
  Jack


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





jinx20001 said:


> hi guys looking to buy an amp right around this price for my sennheiser IE8, it doesnt need amplifying however anything that will give me that extra detail and quality is worth it for me, i already have the E5 and well it does fill out the bass but gets messy with high volume, would you guys recommend this E7 for me?
> 
> if there is something similarly priced that will suit these higher sensitivity IEM's better please lead the way, something easy to purchase in the UK would also be an advantage.
> 
> i should point out the only real problems i have with the setup is im using a cowon D2 which in my opinion falls off in the bass frequencies alot, the IE8 are trying to kick the lows out but the D2 isnt providing them, ofcourse with the D2 there is no other output besides the crappy headphone out, any solutions for me guys, thanks for the help.


 


  If you're only looking for a portable amp, I wouldn't recommend the E7 - it's a DAC/amp, so it costs more than a simple amp would.  If you wanted something nice and cheap, you could wait for the Fiio E11, which should be coming out in a few more weeks to a month - it's a dedicated portable amp and will cost around $60.


----------



## gmoney80

Hey Jack, thanks for the help.  I went home and plugged it into my home computer via the USB and it worked amazingly well.  So i thought to myself ok what the heck why is it still not working on my ipad.  So what i had to do was go into my ipad settings and reset all settings and voila it worked.  Thanks for your quick responses, i am loving this thing!


----------



## Jack C

Hey,
   
  That's good to hear! Glad it was just a settings issue.
   
  Jack


----------



## k bright

Hi all!
   
  Just bought a pair of Denon d2000s.  They are my first decent headphones.  They sound pretty good out of my Macbook's headphone out, but I'll always be wondering how they'll sound amped if I don't try it.  I don't have much of a budget, so about a hundred bucks is it.
   
  I haven't seen much discussion in this thread of the Denon line with the E7.  Anyone have this combo?  Would it be a significant improvement on the Macbook headphone jack?  Any other cheap portable amp that might be better suited?
   
  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## VioletConqueror

e7/e9 showed up today. Super happy with it, I still can't get over how much better it sounds than my crappy little turtle beach. It's like having whole new headphones. Base is more present and cleaner, much better separation and the mids have come forward slightly which is sorely needed on my a700's. My source is no longer the bottle-neck of my system. Now I have my eye's on some thunderpants! DIY ftw.
   
  btw: If anyone read my question earlier I seem to have answered it. The warmth of the amp/dac does not have any negative synergy with my a700's, this is a huge improvement in essentially every facet of sq. Also volume is not an issue, although I will say that even out of the 3.5mm jack and low-gain mode comfortable listening level is at or below 9 o'clock which was stated as the "sweet spot" for the E9, this is something like 15 out of the E7.
   
  Oh and k bright, I heard the D2000's once and in my opinion they sounded very much like the a700's just better in every way. So perhaps you will have a similar experience as I've had. And to anyone with a Macbook(pro) your headphone jack sucks, this will without any doubt be a significant improvement. To my ears it is night and day on noise-floor alone, not to mention clarity,impact,soundstage,range,volume.....


----------



## kalston

Well I ordered one, since my laptop needs both a DAC and an amp.
  It should be more than enough for the Superlux HD668b, right? I might pair it with RE0 too at some point.


----------



## k bright

Quote: 





violetconqueror said:


>


 


> Oh and k bright, I heard the D2000's once and in my opinion they sounded very much like the a700's just better in every way. So perhaps you will have a similar experience as I've had. And to anyone with a Macbook(pro) your headphone jack sucks, this will without any doubt be a significant improvement. To my ears it is night and day on noise-floor alone, not to mention clarity,impact,soundstage,range,volume.....


 

 Thanks for the input.  I keep hearing about noise issues with the Macbook headphone out, and I don't hear it.  I can crank the volume all the way up and I hear nothing.  I also tried some straight up sine wave bass out of Logic (music software), and it sounds clean to me.  Does there have to be music playing to hear it?  When do you notice it most?
   
  As for clarity, impact, soundstage, etc. I'll just have to wait until I have an amp so I can compare.  I think it's a safe assumption that this forum isn't populated with crazy people, so I should hear a decent difference in sound quality.  I'm certainly enjoying my D2000s right now, though.  SO much better than my old Sony mdr-v600s.


----------



## Choobies

Quote: 





gmoney80 said:


> Well just plugged the e7 into my work computer running windows XP and selected it in the device manager and its a no go, i think the dac portion of my e7 may be dead, because it will charge through the usb port but will not play music through it, and like i said in my above post i used the camera kit to download pics with the supplied Fiio usb cable and with another so it cant be either of those.  Luckily i purchased it through a authorized retailer(micca) so hopefully i can get a new one because this thing is amazing with the l3 connected to my ipad.


 

 Hey gmoney80,
   
  For your iPad, do you notice any differences between using the L3 LOD versus using the Camera Connection Kit?
   
  I wasn't sure that both worked with the iPad, or if there were any differences.


----------



## sunny25

FiiO E7 Review from WHAT HIFI !!!!
   
   
http://www.whathifi.com/video/fiio-e7-review


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





k bright said:


> Thanks for the input.  I keep hearing about noise issues with the Macbook headphone out, and I don't hear it.  I can crank the volume all the way up and I hear nothing.  I also tried some straight up sine wave bass out of Logic (music software), and it sounds clean to me.  Does there have to be music playing to hear it?  When do you notice it most?
> 
> As for clarity, impact, soundstage, etc. I'll just have to wait until I have an amp so I can compare.  I think it's a safe assumption that this forum isn't populated with crazy people, so I should hear a decent difference in sound quality.  I'm certainly enjoying my D2000s right now, though.  SO much better than my old Sony mdr-v600s.


 


  Well, I have an old first-gen macbook, and I must say the headphone port is pretty good.  It's at least as good as a Fiio E1/E5 through an iPod.


----------



## k bright

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Well, I have an old first-gen macbook, and I must say the headphone port is pretty good.  It's at least as good as a Fiio E1/E5 through an iPod.


 

  
  Interesting.  I have no experience with other sources to compare, but this sounds more in line with what I hear.  Mine is a white Macbook, version 5,2.
   
  So given that line noise and whatnot seems not to be an issue for me, I'm curious if that means I really need a DAC.  Would it be better to focus on the amp?  Maybe when I get around to buying a portable amp (I move around the house too much for a desktop amp), something like that new E11 would be better?  I have no idea if my assessment here make sense.
   
  My headphones are Denon D2000s, btw.   edit:  put that in my sig now


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





k bright said:


> Interesting.  I have no experience with other sources to compare, but this sounds more in line with what I hear.  Mine is a white Macbook, version 5,2.
> 
> So given that line noise and whatnot seems not to be an issue for me, I'm curious if that means I really need a DAC.  Would it be better to focus on the amp?  Maybe when I get around to buying a portable amp (I move around the house too much for a desktop amp), something like that new E11 would be better?  I have no idea if my assessment here make sense.
> 
> My headphones are Denon D2000s, btw.   edit:  put that in my sig now


 


  Nah, you'd probably want a DAC, you don't really want to amp from the headphone port directly.  I'd say get an E7 for now, or any other DAC that fits your needs...I don't think an E11 would make the headphone port sound "better," though it might make it sound better if you use the line-out with the E7 with the E11.  A bit of a roundabout way to do it though, and not particularly portable, but more portable than a full desktop amp.
   
  But then again, you might not really need an amp at all.  The D2000s are pretty sensitive for full-sized headphones.


----------



## k bright

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Nah, you'd probably want a DAC, you don't really want to amp from the headphone port directly.  I'd say get an E7 for now, or any other DAC that fits your needs...I don't think an E11 would make the headphone port sound "better," though it might make it sound better if you use the line-out with the E7 with the E11.  A bit of a roundabout way to do it though, and not particularly portable, but more portable than a full desktop amp.
> 
> But then again, you might not really need an amp at all.  The D2000s are pretty sensitive for full-sized headphones.


 


  Yeah, I'm probably going to stick with what I've got for now.  It sounds good to my ears.  Seems like I might need something a bit higher class to significantly improve on what I've got now, and that just isn't gonna be in the works for a good long while.
   
  Thanks for the information.


----------



## VioletConqueror

For me I broke my head-phone jack a little bit so that might be the source of the noise/quality issues but I remember seeing some other people posting about it to. Mine is also maybe 3 or 4 years old so maybe they fixed some of their issues. I'm super pleased with my setup, sometimes I catch myself daydreaming in class about being back in my room with my music lol. I think a DAC is one of those things where your fine without it until you hear one and then what you have just doesn't seem to cut it anymore, thats what happened to me. I went to a little mini-meet and hear someone's ibasso d4 and a really nice big setup (c-2?) either way after that I couldn't get the sound out of my head and had to go out and get the E7.


----------



## kalston

woaw, that was in-depth indeed. Looks like I made the right choice, it sounded fine with my Superlux HD668b.


----------



## FuzzyD

Unless Fiio plans to offer a firmware upgrade option to change the keylock feature, I'm probably going to sell my E7 (and then not purchase the E9 which I was planning on for home use with the E7). I find it that annoying. I don't want the screen to say on all the time and I don't want to have to hold down the Menu button and unlock the device every time I want to change the volume. I use the E7 in the office and sometimes want to quickly adjust the volume. The double press for volume even when the screen is already unlocked is also a bit annoying.
   
  Feiao, would it be so hard to just add a screen-sleep feature that isn't an actual button-lock feature?


----------



## Joost

I totally agree. Should be simple enough to fix, I would think.


----------



## VioletConqueror

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the firmware can't be upgraded without special equipment. Feiao what kind of chip are you using for your rom and microcontroller (computer engineering nerd here)? I doubt the code would be hard to change to make the screen turn of but getting that change onto the device can be touchy (and sometimes risky).


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





violetconqueror said:


> I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the firmware can't be upgraded without special equipment. Feiao what kind of chip are you using for your rom and microcontroller (computer engineering nerd here)? I doubt the code would be hard to change to make the screen turn of but getting that change onto the device can be touchy (and sometimes risky).


 


  Yes, it need a special kit to upgrade the firmware, the microcontroller is come from ST semicondutor.


----------



## JamesFiiO

we will discuss with our engineer to see if we should upgrade in the new version of E7. thank a lot to everyone here.
   
  Anyway, there are not different in SQ between different version now, we had sold out so many E7 and it is a very mature design.


----------



## kalston

Don't tell me there'll be a new version soon when I just bought mine


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





kalston said:


> Don't tell me there'll be a new version soon when I just bought mine


 


  If there is a "new" version probably the only difference would be a screen sleep feature...not worth upgrading to a new one for, but it would be nice for newcomers.


----------



## svenski

Yes, great effort. I wonder whether a similar review exists for the E9 and/or E7/E9 combo?
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> This review is the best detail and objective review that I had read. great job and it must take lots of time to finish the test.
> 
> Still the word " one picture is worth more than ten thousand words " .


----------



## JamesFiiO

New version means soon we will make new batch of E7. LOL.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





svenski said:


> Yes, great effort. I wonder whether a similar review exists for the E9 and/or E7/E9 combo?


 


  I dunno, you could ask the guy who did that review.  He might be in the middle of doing it as we speak, or he might just need to get an E9 first.


----------



## Rawrbington

Can u use the e7 as just a DAC from your computer if you already have an amp?
  or do you have to use the e7's amp when using it as a usb dac?


----------



## tme110

yes, but you need this:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L7-Line-Dock-Cable/dp/B004QVNS0S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1306125152&sr=8-1


----------



## Leee

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> New version means soon we will make new batch of E7. LOL.


 


  LOL?
  Are your production capabilities a joke?


----------



## Koolpep

Why would they be a joke?
   
  Fiio certainly does not produce themselves but designs the circuitry, cases etc and then orders from various suppliers to produce following the Fiio specs. Suppliers don't like to produce a few hundred in one production run as machines have to be configured and changed etc. 
   
  You always order them in batches of at least a few thousands. Until they are sold. You wouldn't have a huge storage of devices either as you have to pay for production upfront. 
   
  This is very normal procedure. Really don't understand your post.
   
  So long,
  K


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





koolpep said:


> Why would they be a joke?
> 
> Fiio certainly does not produce themselves but designs the circuitry, cases etc and then orders from various suppliers to produce following the Fiio specs. Suppliers don't like to produce a few hundred in one production run as machines have to be configured and changed etc.
> 
> ...


 

 We design, manufacture and sell by ourself. that is all.


----------



## kalston

Quote: 





koolpep said:


> Why would they be a joke?
> 
> Fiio certainly does not produce themselves but designs the circuitry, cases etc and then orders from various suppliers to produce following the Fiio specs. Suppliers don't like to produce a few hundred in one production run as machines have to be configured and changed etc.
> 
> ...


 


  I think Leee was just frowning upon the use of "LOL" in feiao's post.


----------



## wilzc

Just wondering.. 
   
  now that I plan to 'retire' the e7 to purely on the desktop. Can I use one of the two headphone out's to send signal to a powered desktop speaker. Then the other output will serve as a normal headphone out.
   
  I know that both outputs are amplified, but only slightly. It wont damage the speakers if used carefully but will this kinda setup actually be detrimental to the SQ???  ie crap music encodings be double amplified...
   
   
  Also with getting the E7 LOD, they can be used as a DAC with line-level but while docked, will the headphone outputs at the top be functional??


----------



## Koolpep

Alright Sir!
   
  Well then we are all a happy family 
   
  Just received my E7, L3, E1 and a few other Fiio cables today!! Can't wait to put them on!
   
  So long,
  Ralf


----------



## Koolpep

Ohh now I get it!!
   





   
  LOL - Joke...oh man! Sorry for causing confusion guys.
   
  I demonstrated that English is not my first language...
   
  Best Regards,
  Ralf


----------



## tattare

If I hook up the fiio L7 line out dock with the e7 and then hookup my ipod touch 3rd gen will it bypass the ipods dac and use the e7 as a dac?  or will the e7 still be a amp only?
   
http://www.fiio.com.cn/product/index.aspx?ID=22&MenuID=020303
http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L7-Line-Dock-Cable/dp/B004QVNS0S


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





tattare said:


> If I hook up the fiio L7 line out dock with the e7 and then hookup my ipod touch 3rd gen will it bypass the ipods dac and use the e7 as a dac?  or will the e7 still be a amp only?
> 
> http://www.fiio.com.cn/product/index.aspx?ID=22&MenuID=020303
> http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L7-Line-Dock-Cable/dp/B004QVNS0S


 


  It will be a worthless combination.  Actually, I'm pretty sure the L7 covers up the line-in, does it not?  It's only so you can use it as a USB DAC and bypass the internal amp.  The only way to use it as a DAC for an iDevice is on the iPad with the camera connection kit.


----------



## JamestheRipper

i think im going to be the most controversial person here, and say that i dont really like the FiiO E7 even though it is my first DAC and Amp. I dont really need the amp because I have Westone UM3X and Sennheiser HD 598, but I really dont like it as a DAC. I prefer the sound from my Cowon S9 and my laptop sound card. I find the FiiO, even with the bass boost off, makes the bass a little too boomy for my ears.


----------



## kalston

Ha, that's strange, but you know what, the only difference I can tell between my Xonar DS/ALC888/e7 is the boomier bass on the e7. Compared to the laptop onboard there is no contest however as it was horrible in every way, so I do not regret my purchase no matter what. 
   
  I have no idea if it's the AMP or DAC but it is slightly annoying to me. The EQ is set to 0 but I've been wondering if it could be bugged or something? I've tried using it and couldn't really notice a difference between 0 & 1, above that it kept getting worse though. 
   
  Did all those tests rather quickly mind you and I used a mere Superlux HD668b (with velour pads) and some old Pantronic IEMs. The latter sounded great with the e7's bass but the former did not, it felt boomy.


----------



## Rambaud

AFAIK, the E7 only works as an amp when connected via a LOD to an iPod - i.e. like the E5?


----------



## mgtb

How does this sound when comparing to the ALO RX?


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





mgtb said:


> How does this sound when comparing to the ALO RX?


 
  The Rx is only a amp. The E7 is a DAC and amp. Also the Rx costs about 4x as much as the E7. I've never heard the Rx, but I would hope that it blows the E7's amp of the water.


----------



## Jack C

The E7 has a very neutral bass response out of its DAC and with the EQ at 0, and the amp section is not very sensitive to load impedance changes, especially driving very low impedance headphones. While I am not certain of the Cowon S9 or the sound card in question, many DAP devices do suffer early bass roll off when driving very low impedance headphones. So what the listener could be hearing, is bass that was missing previously. 
   
  I am only guessing here, however, as this would require some measurements with the actual devices in question to confirm.
   
  Jack


----------



## JamestheRipper

would anyone like to buy my Fiio E7?
   
  Sorry posted in the wrong section.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





rambaud said:


> AFAIK, the E7 only works as an amp when connected via a LOD to an iPod - i.e. like the E5?


 


  E7 works as an amp when connected to any player (iPod, Cowon, HiFi Man, Marantz CDP, Vinyl Turn Table, etc.) through its Line-In. And when any USB playing host device is connected to its USB DAC. 
   
  The only time it doesn't work as an Amp is when it is docked to the E9, or docked with an L7 and using the L7's Lineout.


----------



## tme110

It's also true that the E7 only works as an amp when connected to an ipod - in that there you are skipping the e7 DAC.  Which only makes sense since you are connecting with an analog connection.


----------



## Koolpep

and if you buy the optional L7 attachement you can use the E7 also without the E9 as DAC only!!


----------



## chaosallied

Hi my first post here =)
  I have read in some threads that someone from fiio is active in this forum, might be a shot in the dark but hope he reads my request =)
   
  I discovered that the E7 works as DAC with the Nokia N8 through the N8's USB on the go cable. I have posted my observation in Headphile.org, a Filipino forum for headphiles.
 You can find the link here: http://www.headphiles.org/index.php/topic,2657.30.html
   
  I hope FiiO could make  a customized USB cable, similar core with the stock E7 usb cable but the other end terminates to nokia N8's mini-USB input. Of course, shorter length, maybe between 10cm to 20cm and if  possible make both ends  "90degree angled", even better.

 That will ditch the USB OTG connector on the N8, but im not sure if the USB OTG is proprietary, if not then it would be easier to make one.

 That will make the N8 + E7 really portable without the long USB cables.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If they could make one of some sort, i'll definitely order one.


----------



## touchmypenguin

Quote: 





rdnrvn said:


> They sound the same whether connected to my ipod or my laptop. I really couldn't tell the difference. And I've never amped these phones.
> 
> This amplifier is as expensive as my headphones itself
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just a quickie and i know it's so far past the date you posted it...but i just wanted to make sure you are using the usb input for the e7 and setting it as your default soundcard on your laptop. It will only work as a dac if you do that and thats how you'll notice the improvement in sound quality. If you are using the headphone out from your laptop into the headphone in on your e7 then it's not taking advantage of the dac.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> The point is that E7 no longer acts as a portable device; it becomes a desktop device like any other USB powered gadgets. It is also good for the longevity of the battery, if you don't constantly charge the battery when you are not going to take it out. That's whyit is best to turn the charge off unless it is necessary to have a fully charged battery.


 


  Oh ok so if I am planning to have the E7 plugged in with my laptop exclusively, I should set the USB charging to 'off' and it will keep the battery charge and instead drain power from the USB directly? Is that how it works?


----------



## jto168

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Oh ok so if I am planning to have the E7 plugged in with my laptop exclusively, I should set the USB charging to 'off' and it will keep the battery charge and instead drain power from the USB directly? Is that how it works?


 
   
  From my experience, turning USB CHARGE = OFF just means that the E7 will not charge when connected via USB.
   
  It will not run off USB power in this mode and the battery will continue to drain on its own.


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





jto168 said:


> From my experience, turning USB CHARGE = OFF just means that the E7 will not charge when connected via USB.
> 
> It will not run off USB power in this mode and the battery will continue to drain on its own.


 


  Then what does Kingpage mean when he says its best for the battery to turn USB charge off? So that I will be doing drain/charge cycles even when the thing is plugged in constantly?


----------



## jto168

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Then what does Kingpage mean when he says its best for the battery to turn USB charge off? So that I will be doing drain/charge cycles even when the thing is plugged in constantly?


 
   
  By changing it to USB Charge OFF, the E7 will use the available battery level appropriately and discharge like your mobile phone would.
   
  I think what Kingpage means is that you should only set the E7 to USB Charge ON when you need to charge the battery from a drained state.
   
  Leaving USB Charge ON at all times means the E7 will constantly be charged when connected via USB, and this could be detrimental to the battery life if you use it as a portable (no USB connection).
   
  I'm pretty sure there is some protection mechanism that prevents the E7 from being overcharged but I am used to power cycling my mobile devices so I do the same for the E7.
   
  If there is only 1 bar battery life left on the indicator, I set it to USB Charge ON. When it's finished charging I turn USB Charge OFF.
   
  At any other battery level, I set it to USB Charge OFF and let it drain as usual if I am using it with my E9 or as a portable amp.


----------



## trog

O_o happy E7 user here and ya have it with L7 when feeding my speaker amp and enjoying it's multi usability/flexibility when @ work with my laptop + cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote: 





koolpep said:


> and if you buy the optional L7 attachement you can use the E7 also without the E9 as DAC only!!


----------



## JoeMarioZ

Hi! I just bought an AKG Q701, and I am about to buy the E7... But I need to know what connection (X) do I need to connect iPad>X>E7>AKG Q701. I am aware that you cant connect the E7 through the 3.5mm headphone jack, I read that you need to connect it through the 30-pin connection to have un-amped sound. But what is the difference of doing it through the apple camera connection kit, or an LOD? ( http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L3-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B003UCESP8/ref=pd_cp_e_3 ) does the sound change in any way if it is connected to the E7 through USB rather than the 3.5mm line-in?


----------



## jto168

Quote: 





joemarioz said:


> Hi! I just bought an AKG Q701, and I am about to buy the E7... But I need to know what connection (X) do I need to connect iPad>X>E7>AKG Q701. I am aware that you cant connect the E7 through the 3.5mm headphone jack, I read that you need to connect it through the 30-pin connection to have un-amped sound. But what is the difference of doing it through the apple camera connection kit, or an LOD? ( http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L3-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B003UCESP8/ref=pd_cp_e_3 ) does the sound change in any way if it is connected to the E7 through USB rather than the 3.5mm line-in?


 

 If you use a standard iPod/iPad/iPhone connector to 3.5mm to the E7, your iPad will bypass its usage of the internal amplifier and instead send the sound signal to the E7. The E7 in turn acts as the amplifier, which is what you want. This is suppossed to provide the cleanest signal and sound to the E7 as the iPod/iPad/iPhone's internal amp is disabled when the LOD cable is used.
   
  Fiio has two LOD cables (standard iDevice connector -> 3.5mm plug) to handle this duty:
   

 L1 / L9 (standard cable - L9 is right angled)
 L3 (better quality cable)
   
  In the absence of the LOD cable, you can use a 3.5mm interconnect to use with the E7 as an amp, but I imagine the signal isn't as clean.
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *JoeMarioZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But what is the difference of doing it through the apple camera connection kit, or an LOD? ( http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L3-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B003UCESP8/ref=pd_cp_e_3 ) does the sound change in any way if it is connected to the E7 through USB rather than the 3.5mm line-in?


 

 When you use LOD to connect iPad and E7, iPad internal DAC will do the digital to analog conversion and send the line-level analog signal (which is cleaner than the headphone-out signal) to the E7, then E7 only acts as an amp to amplify the signal. But when you use the camera connection kit, you iPad will send digital data to E7 internal DAC (which in assumption should be better than iPad's own DAC, ) for digital to analog conversion and amplify it with E7's amp. So using the camera kit should give you better sound quality than using LOD, so to speak.


----------



## JoeMarioZ

Quote: 





jto168 said:


> If you use a standard iPod/iPad/iPhone connector to 3.5mm to the E7, your iPad will bypass its usage of the internal amplifier and instead send the sound signal to the E7. The E7 in turn acts as the amplifier, which is what you want. This is suppossed to provide the cleanest signal and sound to the E7 as the iPod/iPad/iPhone's internal amp is disabled when the LOD cable is used.
> 
> Fiio has two LOD cables (standard iDevice connector -> 3.5mm plug) to handle this duty:
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks! So there is no difference whatsoever between the USB(camera connection kit) and the L3?


----------



## JoeMarioZ

Quote: 





clieos said:


> When you use LOD to connect iPad and E7, iPad internal DAC will do the digital to analog conversion and send the line-level analog signal (which is cleaner than the headphone-out signal) to the E7, then E7 only acts as an amp to amplify the signal. But when you use the camera connection kit, you iPad will send digital data to E7 internal DAC (which in assumption should be better than iPad's own DAC, ) for digital to analog conversion and amplify it with E7's amp. So using the camera kit should give you better sound quality than using LOD, so to speak.


 
  Thanks a lot! I will be buying the camera connection then!


----------



## holden4th

Along the same lines I have two questions.
   
  Will the L6 LOD work the same way (bypass my Sansa View's internal amp) and deliver straight sound to my E7?
   
  If this is the case will this give me far more battery time from my Sansa?
   
  I tried out the E7 with my Sansa/HD280s and was astonished at the bass punch delivered to my Senns - I've never heard them like this. But that said I thought that they weren't as clean sounding as they should be.


----------



## ClieOS

Answered in *bold*.
  
  Quote: 





holden4th said:


> Will the L6 LOD work the same way (bypass my Sansa View's internal amp) and deliver straight sound to my E7?
> *Yes, it will bypass the headphone amp section, but you should read this first.*
> 
> If this is the case will this give me far more battery time from my Sansa?
> ...


----------



## AtlantasRealtor

Hi,  Just got my E7 and a pair of Ultrasone DJ1 Pro's and I'm thrilled with the set up.
   
  I performed a search for this review, but only found 2 instances outside this thread.
   
  It's a pretty good synopsis of the E7 and beats up the menu / keylock issue quite a lot; but still worth a read:
   
http://anythingbutipod.com/2010/03/fiio-e7-headphone-amplifierusb-dac-review/
   
  Enjoy.


----------



## foshow

Hi guys, just a quick question since I also got this E7 and I'm planning to bring this baby with me on a trip soon. Will it be safe for me to use the USB adapter (wall charger) that came with my iPhone to charge the E7?


----------



## tme110

a usb port is a usb port - unless you have some reason to think it's not built to spec (which it is if its from apple)


----------



## RealSlimSeto

Will this provide a substantial improvement compared to a desktop's onboard soundcard?
   
  How about it on a Sansa Fuze? I'm using the MTPCs and they need power


----------



## PittViper

HeadRushFan,

I have this amp on order and will be using it with Sony V6, Grado SR-90, Koss PortaPro and Shure SE530.

Explain to me what about the 530 was not impressive. The phones are impressive anyway by themselves. Did the E7 degrade the sound?

Thanks,

Viper


----------



## DarkAndroid

Hoooraay!!! E7/E9 bundle has finally arrived at my doorstep! Will post my initial impressions later today once I set it up and play some music from it....hopefully I will be blown away by them. :->


----------



## DarkAndroid

in other news, my Fiio E7/E9 arrived yesterday i've been using it since with my Sennheiser HD 598 and Shure SRH 940. I can say there is just maybe a slight improvement from my onboard sound but not a big night and day difference as suggested around the forums. So either:
   
  a) my onboard sound is really good to begin with
  b) the Sennheiser HD 598 and Shure SRH 940 dont need/dont benefit much from amping
  c) the Fiio E7/E9 isnt just quite as good as I expected it to be
  or maybe a little bit of all three.....
   
  For me the E9 is the only reason why I'm happy with the purchase....at first I tried the E7 by itself and the sound was pretty much the same with my onboard sound card if not maybe worse, both on my netbook and my HP notebook. I even tried it with my iPod shuffle and it completely muddied the sound, although maybe that would be because I was using it with the headphone jack and not a line out jack since the iPod Shuffle doesnt have one. However with the E7/E9 combo used with my computers, I guess what I notice is that on songs with alot of bass, the bass no longer overshadows the other frequencies since I tend to use a u-shaped curve in my equalizers. I'd be listening to a song that sounded fine and as soon as a bassy part kicked in such as maybe the chorus the mids and vocals would be recessed, but the E7/E9 solves that problem. Also, many people said that the E7/E9 greatly increases sound clarity and sound crispness, but I'm not so sure about that at least for me.
  Well at least, using these has made me like my HD 598 again over my SRH 940! Using both of these headphones with the amp really highlights the lack of bass impact on the SRH 940 which makes alot of my music not as fun to listen to since there is alot of pop and hip-hop in my library. And I can always upgrade to a better DAC, since I suspect that may be what is bottlenecking the sound in this case....HRT Streamer II+, I have you in my crosshairs!!! :-D


----------



## justie

Im about to get a new amp but my dac is still the fiio e7(might upgrade sometime in the futrue) but i would still like to use the fiio e9 every now and then. My question is when my E7+E9 are connected together, is there a way to have the E7 act as the dac running out to my other amp without removing it from the E9 dock and replacing the usb cable.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





justie said:


> Im about to get a new amp but my dac is still the fiio e7(might upgrade sometime in the futrue) but i would still like to use the fiio e9 every now and then. My question is when my E7+E9 are connected together, is there a way to have the E7 act as the dac running out to my other amp without removing it from the E9 dock and replacing the usb cable.


 


  Sure, you can use the line out on the back of the E9, and connect to your new amp. the line out of the E9 is come from E7.


----------



## Deathdeisel

I received both the Fiio E7 and E9 for a gift for my birthday, and after trying them out with my Sennheiser 595s, honestly im not all that impressed. It may be just the fact that the 595s dont benefit much from them, i do plan to buy another set of headphones, but the glowing reviews ive seen so far arent so true. It is better than my computers onboard, but only the tinniest bit. It requires me to listen extremely closely to notice, and most of the time i cant tell.
   
  Sadly the amplification of the E7 isnt as much as one would hope for $100 either. I own the E5 as well, and again sadly it amplifies the sound further than the E7. Im keeping my hopes up atm, but i really would be disapointed to have gotten such a waste if there is no improvement in the future.
   
  Has anyone else seen better/the same results?


----------



## swbf2cheater

PC with Foobar2000 > E7 > E9 > Headphones will be a good combo.  How good for the HD 595 is a mystery for me, its been forever since Ive heard it.  But, this combo is excellent with my HD 598.  Remember the E7 is only 25% amp and 75% Dac, odds are great it will not power full size cans nicely, it doesnt have enough output to do them justice.  
   
  Also look into using Wasapi if you haven't already, a free codec addon for Foobar that will increase sound quality over just the onboard sound.  It toggles on and off easily in the File menu, life without Wasapi is meaningless to me


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> PC with Foobar2000 > E7 > E9 > Headphones will be a good combo.  How good for the HD 595 is a mystery for me, its been forever since Ive heard it.  But, this combo is excellent with my HD 598.  Remember the E7 is only 25% amp and 75% Dac, odds are great it will not power full size cans nicely, it doesnt have enough output to do them justice.
> 
> Also look into using Wasapi if you haven't already, a free codec addon for Foobar that will increase sound quality over just the onboard sound.  It toggles on and off easily in the File menu, life without Wasapi is meaningless to me


 


  I started using WASAPI a few weeks ago, really made a difference in clarity and black background in music. One annoyance though - I can't play anything else simultaneous to music playback now because of WASAPI (e.g. Youtube / lecture recordings / etc), and can't even "pause" foobar to resume listening to other things, instead I have to fully stop in foobar.
   
  Is there anyway to circumvent that?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> PC with Foobar2000 > E7 > E9 > Headphones will be a good combo.  How good for the HD 595 is a mystery for me, its been forever since Ive heard it.  But, this combo is excellent with my HD 598.  Remember the E7 is only 25% amp and 75% Dac, odds are great it will not power full size cans nicely, it doesnt have enough output to do them justice.
> 
> Also look into using Wasapi if you haven't already, a free codec addon for Foobar that will increase sound quality over just the onboard sound.  It toggles on and off easily in the File menu, life without Wasapi is meaningless to me


 


  I prefer ASIO due to the added bass that WASAPI adds to my IEMs/cans. Then again my IEMs/Cans are bass heavy to begin with so its noticeable for me. FX700/Denon 5000/IE8. For bass light phones or more neutral sounding cans I'd use WASAPI.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





jerg said:


> I started using WASAPI a few weeks ago, really made a difference in clarity and black background in music. One annoyance though - I can't play anything else simultaneous to music playback now because of WASAPI (e.g. Youtube / lecture recordings / etc), and can't even "pause" foobar to resume listening to other things, instead I have to fully stop in foobar.
> 
> Is there anyway to circumvent that?


 


  I think you have to turn of give WASAPI exclusive control for volume and that should do it. But if you play other things while your music is going you gonna get clipping.


----------



## jerg

After listening through the E7 for the past couple of months, I start to appreciate the real improvement (which I did not realize initially for some reason): soundstage improvement! Especially those with human voices and instruments, they actually give off a 3-dimensional feel now, instead of just plain point sources of sound. It's like I can hear the reverbs and sound bouncing off and interacting with the surrounding spaces of those singers / instruments.


----------



## Hephaestus123

Hi. I got the Fiio E7 some time ago.. but I still can't get it to drive through usb! I'm running windows 7 x32 but it says that the drivers could not be found (Code 28). Could someone plz direct me to a place where i can download the drivers? Thx


----------



## jedipastor

(noob alert!)
  I'm planning to get a pair of Sennheiser HD 598s this month, and am considering this FiiO E7 to compliment them.  Right now I have no DAC or Amp, so this will be my first.  I'll be running it out of my iPod Touch (4th gen) sometimes, sometimes my Macbook Pro, and sometimes my Pioneer Elite receiver (I love that the E7 has 2 headphone outs!).  
   
  It seems like a lot of you have tried the HD 598 + E7 combo and say it works well, is that the case?  Do you think the E7 alone will be a noticeable improvement for me, or is it not that useful without the E9 dock?


----------



## mRfRag

Quote: 





jedipastor said:


> (noob alert!)
> I'm planning to get a pair of Sennheiser HD 598s this month, and am considering this FiiO E7 to compliment them.  Right now I have no DAC or Amp, so this will be my first.  I'll be running it out of my iPod Touch (4th gen) sometimes, sometimes my Macbook Pro, and sometimes my Pioneer Elite receiver (I love that the E7 has 2 headphone outs!).
> 
> It seems like a lot of you have tried the HD 598 + E7 combo and say it works well, is that the case?  Do you think the E7 alone will be a noticeable improvement for me, or is it not that useful without the E9 dock?


 
   
  I think the combo is really nice, i hear a big improvement with the amp, for me more than with the dac working alone, with an amp the music is more "full"


----------



## leninwtigger

Here are some solutions for Fiio E7 drivers
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/533507/solved-fiio-e7-yet-another-driver-problem-windows-7-x64


----------



## pablobaluba

I got my Fiio E7 yesterday.
  It sounds good, but actually I was expecting even more than this. Still, I'm pleased with the acquisition.
   
  First, I plugged it to my PC and used the HD555 (Senn) - The soundstage is really improved and you can hear a lot of details. I like this a lot. Unfortunately, the bass imo is quite poor. Weaker than the one from the PC sound card directlly. I don't know why. Even on the Level 3 EQ. (Btw...I have a Realtek integrated soundcard, so nothing special.)
  Using the AKG K518, it sounds really good and the bass is quite good...obvious better than before. Unfortunately, these cans don't have the same soundstage as the HD555. But I'm very pleased with this combination anyway.
   
  Using the E7 with my iRiver Spinn, the differences are quite small compared to the normal Spinn sound. The observations are the same as above. Maybe the iRiver Spinn has a good internal DAC/AMP? Still, thin sound for HD555 and good bass on K518.
   
  Is there any LOD for the iRiver spinn? To use the DAC of the E7? Will there be any difference? (I'm quite noob in these matters so sorry if the question is dumb) .


----------



## Systematic

I'm planning on ordering the E9 and waiting for the E17 which is an upgrade from the E7. How good is the combo, is it worth it to wait?


----------



## Huxley

Anyone have problems with the dac only operating one channel when used as a dac in windows 7?
   
  I can just about hear the other channel, but it's way off.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





pablobaluba said:


> Is there any LOD for the iRiver spinn? To use the DAC of the E7? Will there be any difference? (I'm quite noob in these matters so sorry if the question is dumb) .


 
  Spinn doesn't support line-out, as far as I know.

  
  Quote: 





huxley said:


> Anyone have problems with the dac only operating one channel when used as a dac in windows 7?
> 
> I can just about hear the other channel, but it's way off.


 

 Have you plug the mini plug all the way it? Generally if one channel goes back, the other channel will likely go bad as well. Also, try this - push the plug in, turn it 180 degree than unplug, repeat for a minute or two to see if anything improves.


----------



## Huxley

Will do, i did check the plugs and they were fine, tried different phones same again.
   
  It's not the end of the world as i've just got me a p4 to play with anyway.


----------



## tme110

well, no one's heard the combo yet (well I guess CLIOS is listening to it now) so no one knows but I'm sure it'll be good - esp at that price point.
  
  Quote: 





systematic said:


> I'm planning on ordering the E9 and waiting for the E17 which is an upgrade from the E7. How good is the combo, is it worth it to wait?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> well, no one's heard the combo yet (well I guess CLIOS is listening to it now) so no one knows but I'm sure it'll be good - esp at that price point.


 

 I listened to the combo for a short while. Basically it is a very obvious upgrade going from E7 + E9 to E17 + E9. The later sounds much more refined and detail. Of course you won't get more power since it is still the same E9 that is driving the headphone.


----------



## nesf

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I listened to the combo for a short while. Basically it is a very obvious upgrade going from E7 + E9 to E17 + E9. The later sounds much more refined and detail. Of course you won't get more power since it is still the same E9 that is driving the headphone.


 


  How much of an upgrade is the E17 over the E10 in your opinion? (I think they have different DAC chips, though I could be wrong).


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





nesf said:


> How much of an upgrade is the E17 over the E10 in your opinion? (I think they have different DAC chips, though I could be wrong).


 

 They have the same DAC and USB receiver, so the DAC section sound very similar. If used mainly as a desktop amp, I'll say E10 makes a better bang of the buck even though I do find E17 to be a little better sounding. It is just that E10 is almost half the price of E17. But taking all the features into account, and the fact that E17 can be used portably. I will say E17 makes a very good upgrade over E10 as an all-in-one solution.


----------



## nesf

Quote: 





clieos said:


> They have the same DAC and USB receiver, so the DAC section sound very similar. If used mainly as a desktop amp, I'll say E10 makes a better bang of the buck even though I do find E17 to be a little better sounding. It is just that E10 is almost half the price of E17. But taking all the features into account, and the fact that E17 can be used portably. I will say E17 makes a very good upgrade over E10 as an all-in-one solution.


 


  Thanks.


----------



## PomPWNius

Im getting an e7 in a few days and the Shure SRH940 in a few days after eachother. How well will the go together?


----------



## skyline315

Quote: 





pompwnius said:


> Im getting an e7 in a few days and the Shure SRH940 in a few days after eachother. How well will the go together?


 


  Did you get both products?  What are your impressions?  
   
  I have the 940s and was tempted to get the E7 to pair with them.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## DarkAndroid

Quote: 





skyline315 said:


> Did you get both products?  What are your impressions?
> 
> I have the 940s and was tempted to get the E7 to pair with them.
> 
> Thanks!


 

  
  if you have the 940s, to get the best sound quality they are capable of producing, you will need to look a bit higher than the E7....Heart Streamer, Schitt, and the various tube amps would probably be good choices.


----------



## skyline315

Quote: 





darkandroid said:


> if you have the 940s, to get the best sound quality they are capable of producing, you will need to look a bit higher than the E7....Heart Streamer, Schitt, and the various tube amps would probably be good choices.


 


  Yeah, I'm looking at the E17 and HUD-MX1 right now.
   
  Another possibility is the HRT MSII for now, and then add a decent amp down the road when I can afford it.  I got the DT880 250ohms recently, though, so the amp/dac will be mostly for them.  My 940s have become my travel/work phones.


----------



## jburn244

Anyone care to comment on how big (if any) of an improvement this would be over the Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro? Been using that for a year, and it is an improvement over my work laptop's onboard sound. The E7 is only $58 from Amazon right now, so was thinking about it as a step up from the Turtle Beach.
   
  Is it worth buying as an upgrade to the TB? I have UE700s, PortaPros, and Skullcandy Aviators. I also only listen to music via Spotify (I have Premium so High Quality streaming). So that may also be a limiting factor, not sure. Maybe the TB brings about as much as you can out of streamed music?
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## denverguy

Would the e7 work well as an external soundcard for a Windows 8 laptop? Or should I opt for the newer version.


----------



## AHorseNamedJeff

Quick question! I ordered an E7, and i want to use it with my iPhone 3GS for portable. the iPhone is in an otterbox defender, and although i like the sleekness of the FiiO L9, i've heard it doesnt fit the otterbox. Is this the case, or will I have to go with a FiiO L1????


----------



## denverguy

I have an Otterbox on my iphone 4, it fits just fine. However, I do not use the e7's silicone sleeve because it adds unnecessary bulk.


----------



## steffanan

only problem is that my ipod dies ages before my amplifier does! (also the volume buttons respond like crap)


----------



## Th3Guardian698

Does anybody know what the levels of bass in db are on the 3 stages? I currently have a e11 and want to upgrade. Is it even worth while buying a used e7 for $50


----------



## AHorseNamedJeff

Considering the E7 is a great DAC at 70$, I'd say yes. Bass boost can go quite powerful. I usually have it on 1 if i NEED more bass.


----------



## DopeMusic

It can only be used with the PC? or you can also be used with the iPod? What cables would you recommend to go with it?


----------



## Toothless

Sorry for necromancing this thread (and the E7 vs E17 thread). I'm just given an old E7. The former owner said its battery has nearly reached the end of life, and I wonder if its DAC lineout is affected by this, i.e. if I bought a L7 dock to use the E7 as a DAC to my amp, will it still work without a battery, or will I still have to replace the battery, or worse toss the E7 to the trash can? Thanks!


----------



## holden4th

The L7 should provide power to the E7 via its USB connection if you're running it out of a laptop or PC. I've got the E7/E9 combo and the E7 stays powered.


----------



## Toothless

holden4th said:


> The L7 should provide power to the E7 via its USB connection if you're running it out of a laptop or PC. I've got the E7/E9 combo and the E7 stays powered.


 
 so the battery is not necessary and can be taken out? when I plug the E7 via usb it will charge the battery.


----------



## holden4th

toothless said:


> so the battery is not necessary and can be taken out? when I plug the E7 via usb it will charge the battery.




Not sure but remember that the E7 will be connected to the L7 (which is powered from the mains) effectively making it independent of the battery. Will USB power do the same? Probably but trying it out is your best option.


----------

